# هل الاله فى المسيحية يحب الناس محبة مطلقة اى مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين ؟؟



## ahmed almasry (25 أغسطس 2014)

سؤال يحيرنى فى المسيحية وحقيقة الامر لم أجد شخص يجيبنى عليه بطريقة صحيحة وسوف أسأل السؤال واقول لكم ما سمعت من اجابة لتعلموا انها لا تفيد وأريد اجابة واضحة لانه امر جد خطير 0
*** هل الرب فى المسيحية محب لكل البشر اى مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين ؟؟*
** كانت الاجابة على هذا السؤال فى البالتوك ان الله فى المسيحية خلق البشر فمنهم من يختار الملكوت ومنهم من يختار الجحيم وضربو على ذلك امثال ليست واقعية مثل ان هناك اثنان مسجونان وهناك شخص يريد ان يخرجهم من السجن فدفع الكفالة احدهم خرج والاخر لا والسؤال هنا اذا كان يعلم هذا الرجل مسبقا بما سيفعلوه ليدخلو السجن فلماذا لم يمنعهم على اعتبار انه المفروض اقوى واعلم منهم ؟؟ 
هذه اجابة ليست منطقية فوجود فردوس ونار يتعارض مع المحبة المطلقة للرب فى المسيحية بالاضافة الى ان هناك كثير من المسيحيين لا يتبعون الوصايا لكنهم يؤمنون بالصلب والفداء اذا الرب فى المسيحية سيضع المسيحيين الفاسقين وباقى الديانات فى النار  
*والاهم من ذلك ان الرب فى المسيحية عالم منذ الخلق انى مثلا مسلم ولن اغير اسلامى ومع ذلك خلقنى ليدخلنى النار فى النهاية فلماذا خلقنى من الاصل اذا كان يحبنى هل لانه يحبنى يدخلنى النار ؟؟؟*
حتى الاجابة هنا ان دخول الملكوت او الجحيم بإختيار الانسان هذا شئ غير منطقى فالمفروض الرب عالم من سيدخل الملكوت ومن سيدخل الجحيم مسبقا 0
*فأريد اجابة على السؤال هنا وهو :
هل الاله فى المسيحية يحب الناس محبة مطلقة اى مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين ؟؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (25 أغسطس 2014)

*طبيعى أخى الحبيب بعد أن قدم الله فداؤه للبشر ان هناك من يقبلون هذا الفداء وهناك من يرفضونه من رفضوه هم السبب فى جعل حالهم بهذه الصوره لأن السؤال يظل مكررا على مر جميع العصور هل تقبل فداء المسيح لك على الصليب أم لا؟
بالنسبة لمحبة اله المسيحية للجميع نعم هو بالفعل يحب الجميع فالكتاب يقول
يو 3:16 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
يو 15:13 لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هذَا: أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ.
أما عن حال الناس فى مقابلة هذا الحب فقال عن من رفضوه

يو 3:19 وَهذِهِ هِيَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ: إِنَّ النُّورَ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَحَبَّ النَّاسُ الظُّلْمَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ النُّورِ، لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً.

يو 12:43 لأَنَّهُمْ أَحَبُّوا مَجْدَ النَّاسِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ مَجْدِ اللهِ.

*


----------



## grges monir (25 أغسطس 2014)

ببساطة كدة يا احمد
اللة خلق الانسان مخير وليس مسير
محبتة لا تتعارض مع عدلة
اعطاك حرية الاختيار كاملة ليست منقوصة حتى يكون يوم الدينونة مما اقترفتة انت بدون اجبار والا  يكون اللة غير عادل فى حسابة
انت تقول اللة خلقنى على  انى مسلم؟؟؟؟؟
هذا خطا فادح 
انت ولدت على دين ابائك وليس خلقت علية
ولك عقل وتفكير اعطاهم لك اللة لتميز هل هذا صواب ام خطأ
هذة حرية اعتقاد وليست شىء مسلم بة كما هو
ماذالو كنت ولدت على دين غير الاسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وعلى شاكلة فكرك هذا
عندما وضع اللة شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فى الجنة لادم وامرة الا ياكل منها
هل كان لا يعلم انة سوف ياكل وان كان يعلم هل وضعها ليسقط ادم ويتم طردة من الفردوس 
منتظر منك الرد لان ردك على هذا السؤال هو ردك على فكرتك نفسها


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 أغسطس 2014)

*أهلا بك أخى الحبيب ..
ردا على سؤالك .. الله يحب البشر جميعا ولذلك خلقهم على صورته ومثاله ولذلك أيضا عندما فسدت طبيعتهم بسبب أختيارهم أخلى ذاته صائرا واحد منهم فيما خلا الخطية وحدها ليعيد لهم طبيعتهم التى على صورته ..
ولكن هل أنت تحبه وتقبل عمله من أجلك ؟ " هذا هو السؤال الصحيح " ..
فإن كنت تحبه وتقبله ستكون معه ولكن إن لم تقبله ستكون بعيدا عنه .
فالله محبة ولا يتغير بل الأنسان هو من يتغير ..
 أنت الذى تحدد مصيرك هل تريد أن تكون معه أم لا ؟ 
هو دائما يحبك ولكن هل أنت تحبه ؟ 
هو دائما يريدك أن تكون معه هل تريد أنت أن تكون معه ؟​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 أغسطس 2014)

ليس كل المسيحيين سيدخلون ملكوت الاب السماوي:

الذين نفذوا وصايا المسيح حقا بجد مش اشرار ..الله عادل لن يسمح لشرير ان يدخل لملكوت الله:

و هناك الكتير من كلام المسيح يدل علي هذا

13. «أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ وَلَكِنْ إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ؟ لاَ يَصْلُحُ بَعْدُ لِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ لأَنْ يُطْرَحَ خَارِجاً وَيُدَاسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ

13. «ادْخُلُوا مِنَ الْبَابِ الضَّيِّقِ لأَنَّهُ وَاسِعٌ الْبَابُ وَرَحْبٌ الطَّرِيقُ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ وَكَثِيرُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَدْخُلُونَ مِنْهُ!
14. مَا أَضْيَقَ الْبَابَ وَأَكْرَبَ الطَّرِيقَ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ وَقَلِيلُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَجِدُونَهُ!


21. «لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.
22. كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟
23. فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!


11. وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقِ وَالْمَغَارِبِ وَيَتَّكِئُونَ مَعَ إِبْراهِيمَ وَإِسْحاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ
12. وَأَمَّا بَنُو الْمَلَكُوتِ فَيُطْرَحُونَ إِلَى الظُّلْمَةِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ. هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ».


يعني بمعني اصح الي هيعمل مشيئه الله و يسمع وصايا المسيح هيكون معاه و الي مش هينفذ حتي لو مسيحي معمد لن يعاين ملكوت الله لانه شرير...و دا مش ظلم...تخيل انك عازم ناس كتير لحفله بس قولت لهم ممنوع شرب الخمور و احضار البنات و اتنين تلاته جابوا خمور و بنات...هل ستسمح لهم بالدخول لبيتك..الاجابة لا هتطردهم...و اذا كنت كبشر بتعمل كدا اومال ربنا بقي مالوش حق في كدا و هو صاحب الكون دا كله حر فيه يتصرف فيه علي كيفه...ليه المعيار المزدوج..احنا كبشر لما بيحصل مخالفه قوانين بنقبل الطرد و الحكم فما بال الله؟

اتمني اكون جاوبت علي شق من سؤالك


اما عن غير المسيحيين فحسب...هل سمعوا و رفضوا ام لم يسمعوا خالص...لم يسمعوا خالص زي الاسكيمو في العصور القديمه فربنا هيدينهم علي حسب ضميرهم و خيرهم و شرهم يعني هيحاسبهم علي حسب الناموس الطبيعي و الوصايا العشر لا تزني لا تقتل لا تسرق...و له في كل امة الذين يتقونه

و دا مش كلام من عندي

دي اية من كلام بولس الرسول تعتبر فريضه مهملة...و اهمال اية زي دي الرسول كتبها بالوحي بينفر ناس كتير من المسيحية لانه اكيد كتبها و سبب معين في دماغه



> 13. لأَنْ لَيْسَ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ النَّامُوسَ هُمْ أَبْرَارٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ بَلِ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ بِالنَّامُوسِ هُمْ يُبَرَّرُونَ.
> 14. لأَنَّهُ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي النَّامُوسِ فَهَؤُلاَءِ إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ هُمْ نَامُوسٌ لأَنْفُسِهِمِ
> 15. الَّذِينَ يُظْهِرُونَ عَمَلَ النَّامُوسِ مَكْتُوباً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ شَاهِداً أَيْضاً ضَمِيرُهُمْ وَأَفْكَارُهُمْ فِيمَا بَيْنَهَا مُشْتَكِيَةً أَوْ مُحْتَجَّة
> 16. فِي الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَدِينُ اللهُ سَرَائِرَ النَّاسِ حَسَبَ إِنْجِيلِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.



يعني الامم الوثنيين او الحنفاء الي ما عرفوش الناموس او البشاره ضمايرهم و اعمالهم هتتحاسب...بخير او بشر ....دا للي ما عرفوش خلاص الرب..الناموس دا ربنا خلقه منقوش في الضمير البشري و كله هيتحاسب بيه عدم السرقه و عدم الزنا و عدم اشتهاء اشياء قريبك...عدم سماع البشارة متوقف علي المسيحيين انفسهم مش علي الي ما عرفوش! زي الهنود الحمر في الحضارات القديمه و ما الي ذلك او الاميين البسطاء اوي و كدا 



> 4. أَمْ تَسْتَهِينُ بِغِنَى لُطْفِهِ وَإِمْهَالِهِ وَطُولِ أَنَاتِهِ غَيْرَ عَالِمٍ أَنَّ لُطْفَ اللهِ إِنَّمَا يَقْتَادُكَ إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ؟
> 5. وَلَكِنَّكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَتِكَ وَقَلْبِكَ غَيْرِ التَّائِبِ تَذْخَرُ لِنَفْسِكَ غَضَباً فِي يَوْمِ الْغَضَبِ وَاسْتِعْلاَنِ دَيْنُونَةِ اللهِ الْعَادِلَةِ
> 6. الَّذِي سَيُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ أَعْمَالِهِ.
> 7. أَمَّا الَّذِينَ بِصَبْرٍ فِي الْعَمَلِ الصَّالِحِ يَطْلُبُونَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْبَقَاءَ فَبِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ.



دا للي ما سمعوش...الي سمعوا و رفضوا بعدما علموا ليهم حساب تاني خالص بقي!



> 9. وَأَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا السَّادَةُ، افْعَلُوا لَهُمْ هَذِهِ الأُمُورَ، تَارِكِينَ التَّهْدِيدَ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ سَيِّدَكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، وَلَيْسَ عِنْدَهُ مُحَابَاةٌ.





> 10. وَمَجْدٌ وَكَرَامَةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الصَّلاَحَ الْيَهُودِيِّ أَوَّلاً ثُمَّ الْيُونَانِيِّ.
> 11. لأَنْ لَيْسَ عِنْدَ اللهِ مُحَابَاةٌ.
> 12. لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ فَبِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ يَهْلِكُ وَكُلُّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ فِي النَّامُوسِ فَبِالنَّامُوسِ يُدَانُ.
> 13. لأَنْ لَيْسَ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ النَّامُوسَ هُمْ أَبْرَارٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ بَلِ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ بِالنَّامُوسِ هُمْ يُبَرَّرُونَ.



يالا اتمني اكون جاوبت علي اسئلتك

سلام الرب[/COLOR]


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 أغسطس 2014)

*لا تستطيع ان تتخيل عزيزي القارئ سواء اكنت مؤمنا بالرب يسوع ام غير مؤمن مسيحي ام غير مسيحي مقدار محبة الرب يسوع لك اذ احبك الرب يسوع محبة لا متناهية ولا محدودة وغير مشروطة ومتفانية اذ بذل نفسه لاجلك لاجل لكي لا تهلك ويكون مصيرك الموت الأبدي لانك من نسل ادم وحواء وورثت عنهما نتائج الخطيئة الاصلية جراء معصيتهما للرب يسوع التي استوجبا بحقها الإنفصال عن الله والموت. واذ احبك واحبني واحب العالم كله بذل نفسه ذبيحة كفارية على عود الصليب الذي كان يرمز للعنة الناموس واذ بعد نحن خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا اذ لا تتخيل مقدار محبة الرب يسوع لك بعقلك البشري المحدود ولا تستطيع ان تستوعب مقدارها او كميتها اذ لا نستطيع ان ندرك محبة الله اللامحدود لنا نحن خلائقه وصنع يديه اذ احبنا كلنا للمنتهى واحبنا جميعا بلا حدود وان امنت به ربا ومخلصا وفاديا لحياتك تكون قد فزت بملكوته الابدي وتصبح غصن في كرمة المسيح يسوع وتصبح ابنا له وتتمتع بحمايته لك ومحاربته عنك في شدائدك ومصائبك وضيقاتك ولا يريد منك ازاء كل ذلك سوى ايمانك به وان تفتح قلبك له ليدخله فيكون لك ابا سماويا وسيكتب اسمك على كفيه وسيحملك على ذراعيه وسيحفظك في نن عينيه وسيرافقك اينما تكون وستحظى برعايته لك افلا يستحق هذا الاله العظيم محبتك وايمانك به؟*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 أغسطس 2014)

ولوني مش متعمقه زي اخواتي اللي ردوا لكني هكلمك بشكل ايماني بسيط الله محب لكنه عادل 
بيتكلم عن شخصيه زي داود ويقول فتشت قلب عبدي داود وجدته حسب قلبي 
لكن لما اخطئ داود عاقبه ربنا 
عشان المحبة والعدالة مش بتعارضوا مع بعض. زي القاضي العادل اللي مش بميز بين حد.
اكييييييييييييييييييد عداله الله لا تتنافي مع محبته هو علشان بيحبك خالقك وبيديك كل يوم فرصه تتوب او تغير حاجه في حياتك وبيوجهك بناس بس لو انت اخترت الموت هو ذنبه ايه ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 أغسطس 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> *لا تستطيع ان تتخيل عزيزي القارئ سواء اكنت مؤمنا بالرب يسوع ام غير مؤمن مسيحي ام غير مسيحي مقدار محبة الرب يسوع لك اذ احبك الرب يسوع محبة لا متناهية ولا محدودة وغير مشروطة ومتفانية اذ بذل نفسه لاجلك لاجل لكي لا تهلك ويكون مصيرك الموت الأبدي لانك من نسل ادم وحواء وورثت عنهما نتائج الخطيئة الاصلية جراء معصيتهما للرب يسوع التي استوجبا بحقها الإنفصال عن الله والموت. واذ احبك واحبني واحب العالم كله بذل نفسه ذبيحة كفارية على عود الصليب الذي كان يرمز للعنة الناموس واذ بعد نحن خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا اذ لا تتخيل مقدار محبة الرب يسوع لك بعقلك البشري المحدود ولا تستطيع ان تستوعب مقدارها او كميتها اذ لا نستطيع ان ندرك محبة الله اللامحدود لنا نحن خلائقه وصنع يديه اذ احبنا كلنا للمنتهى واحبنا جميعا بلا حدود وان امنت به ربا ومخلصا وفاديا لحياتك تكون قد فزت بملكوته الابدي وتصبح غصن في كرمة المسيح يسوع وتصبح ابنا له وتتمتع بحمايته لك ومحاربته عنك في شدائدك ومصائبك وضيقاتك ولا يريد منك ازاء كل ذلك سوى ايمانك به وان تفتح قلبك له ليدخله فيكون لك ابا سماويا وسيكتب اسمك على كفيه وسيحملك على ذراعيه وسيحفظك في نن عينيه وسيرافقك اينما تكون وستحظى برعايته لك افلا يستحق هذا الاله العظيم محبتك وايمانك به؟*




احب ازيد علي كدا

45. لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 أغسطس 2014)

*


			حتى الاجابة هنا ان دخول الملكوت او الجحيم بإختيار الانسان هذا شئ غير منطقى فالمفروض الرب عالم من سيدخل الملكوت ومن سيدخل الجحيم مسبقا 0
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أسمع أخى الحبيب ..
لقد اختلط عليك الأمر هنا بين علم الله السابق لأن الله لا يخضع للزمن فليس عنده ماضى أو مستقبل بل الجميع أمامه حاضرا .. وبين ما يقوله أخوتنا المسلمين عن " المكتوب " وأن كل واحد ربنا كاتبله هايعمل أيه وده طبعا مش مظبوط بالمرة ..
لأن كيف سيجعلك الله أن تفعل الخطأ ثم يحاسبك عليه ؟ 
نعم الرب يعلم من سيدخل الملكوت ومن لن يدخله ولكنه لا يسلبك حريتك
 ويجعلك أن تفعل ما لا تريده ..​*


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2014)

ahmed almasry قال:


> - سؤال *يحيرنى* فى المسيحية


 
*في البداية *

*المسيحية لا ُتحير ... لكن تحتاج من يفهمها *

*وبقليل من الإيمان والتعقـُّل تزول الحيرة وتستقر الأمور *

* 


ahmed almasry قال:



- وأريد اجابة واضحة لانه امر جد خطير 0 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
فعلاً الأمر خطير لأنه يتعرض للحياة الأبدية 

ممكن إذا كان قرارك خاطي في إختيار العمل أو المسكن أن ُتغيَِّرة 

لكن بالنسبة للأبدية الخطئ لا يُصلح ... والقرار لا رجهة فيه  كما ذكرت 
*



ahmed almasry قال:


> *** هل الرب فى المسيحية محب لكل البشر اى مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين ؟؟*


 
*هذا كلام صحيح *

*الله في المسيحية مُحب لكل البشر ... لأنهم خليقته *

*لذا قال ... وبدون تفرقة *
أمثال 8 : 31 
فرحة في مسكونة أرضه *ولذاتي مع بني آدم.*
​* 


ahmed almasry قال:



- والاهم من ذلك ان الرب فى المسيحية عالم منذ الخلق انى مثلا مسلم ولن اغير اسلامى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هذه العبارة أخطر ما في الموضوع 

والسؤال لك - من صاحب القرار هنا أنت أم الله 

أنت صاحب القرار أنت لا تريد أن ُتغيِّر ... القرار لك ومن حقك أن تُغيِّره 

وليس لله أن ُيجبرك على تغييره ... أنت عاقل لذلك الله يحترم عقلك وقرارك أيضًا *




ahmed almasry قال:


> *- ومع ذلك خلقنى ليدخلنى النار فى النهاية *


 
*النار ليست للإنسان *

*لكن لإبليس وملائكته *
متى 25 : 41 
«ثم يقول أيضا للذين عن اليسار: 
اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى *النار* الأبدية *المعدة لإبليس* *وملائكته* 
​*والسؤال لك ---> هل تريد أن تذهب مع إبليس للنار الأبدية *

*القرار لك ... الله أعد الخلاص لك ... أعد لك العُرس السماوي هل تريد أن تذهب إلى العرس *

*الدعوة دعوة فرح ... ولا إجبار للفرح أو حضور العُرس *

* 


ahmed almasry قال:



- فلماذا خلقنى من الاصل اذا كان يحبنى هل لانه يحبنى يدخلنى النار ؟؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
النار للمعانديد من الناس من كان أمامهم باب السماء مفتوح ولم يريدوا أن يدخلوا 

هل أنت معاند ... دخول السماء بالمجان ... فقط بالإيمان 

الإيمان الذي يُنجي ... الإيمان الذي يثق في ُحب الله 

* 


ahmed almasry قال:


> *- هل الاله فى المسيحية يحب الناس محبة مطلقة اى مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين ؟؟ *


 
*الله يحب الناس الذين في العالم كله *

*لكن لن يتمتع بالمحبة إلا الذي يُؤمن بهذا الحب *

*إذاً العالم فريقين ... فريق يُصدق الله فينجو ... وفريق لا يُصدق الله لذا سيهلك *


.

* 
*


----------



## ahmed almasry (25 أغسطس 2014)

*أولا شكرا على كل ردودكم واهتمامكم 
لكن أحب بشكل مبدأى ان اعرفكم ان ما قلتم عنه هى من الاجابات التى سمعتها من قبل 
** فكون الانجيل ذكر ان الله محب وسطر ايات على ذلك فى حين ان ايات اخرى والعقل والواقع لا يرى ان هذا صحيح فهناك خلل فى النص الرب عندكم يقول انه يحب كل الناس لكن امام العقل والمنطق سيدخل الكثير النار مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين اذا من أصدق النص الذى يقول محب ام النص الذى يتكلم عن النار
اما قصة الفداء والصلب هذه وخلق ادم ونزوله من الجنة وعلم الله المسبق عن هذا هذا سؤال آخر لم اشتت الموضوع الحالى به لكن أحب ان اعرفكم اساتذتى ان الرب المحب لو كان هذا صحيح لما خلق والداى الذين جعلانى مسلما على حد قولكم ولم يخلق المسلمين او غير المسيحيين ابدا ولم يخلق النار من الاصل لماذا يتركنا الرب المحب بعد الفداء ألنبتعد ونهلك بمعنى أصح لماذا خلقنا وهو يعلم هذا هذا ان كان محب جميعكم اجبتم اجابات عادية انا اريد اجابة صريحة لماذا خلق الرب النار لأناس ضالون وهو يحبهم كما خلق ادم من قبل وهو يعلم انه سيخطئ ثم ارسل المسيح ليصلب نتيجة هذه الخطية ومازال تارك الضالون على الارض ليدخلهم النار هل يعطينى شخص واحد دليل جازم ان اله المسيحية يحب البشر جميعا غير نص الانجيل لانه ببساطة نص الانجيل لا يطبق فى هذه الحالة يوم القيامة هذا كل شئ    
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 أغسطس 2014)

ربنا لم يخلق بوذيين و مسلمين و هندوس ، بل هم ذرية آدم وحواء، والعدو ابليس اضل ابائهم بانبياء كذبه بس زي ما قولت لك...الي ما بلغتوش بشاره هيتحاسب بضميره و ناموسه اقري مشاركتي الاولي الي عرف و رفض و سخر من الي عرفه له حكم تاني

زي في دينك الاسلامي بالظبط الكافر له عقاب انه كفر بالله؟ فين الغلط هنا مرحب بوجودها في دينك ثم تستنكرها عندنا...

الله بيحب البشر كلهم فصالحهم علي نفسه بطرق متعددة بانه نقي بني اسرائيل لحمل نور التوحيد و كلمهم بالانبياء ثم كلمهم بالمسيح في نهاية الزمان ليخلص لا ليهلك...كل من يؤمن بيه ينال حياة الابد...الله لم يترك الناس لتهلك...فيه حالتين...اما ما سمعش خالص دا له حالته الخاصه بيه و فيه ناس ربنا افتقدها و بعت لها كل وسائل الخلاص وبرضو رفضوها و سخروا منها...الساخر الي رفض ربنا يكون معاه ازاي...

دليل جازم ان الله يحب البشر اجمعين...هو يمكن دليل مش هيقنعك اوي بس فيه مسلمين مقتنعين بيه...

ان فيه مسلمين كتير بيتشفعوا بالعذراء كلية الطوبي و بتستجيب ليهم و هما مسلمين و كتير من المسلمين العوام الساكنين في اماكن مقاربه لسكن المسيحيين يتشفعون بالقديسن الابرار و يستجيبون لهم و عادي مش بيغيروا دينهم...و كهنه مسيحيين بيصلوا عشان المسلمين و ربنا عادي بيريحهم و يجيب طلبات الكهنه لاجلهم وبرضه مش بغيروا دينهم.

حاجه كمان اي مسلم بيدعوا الله الذي لا يعرفه بصورته الحقيقيه يستجيب له برضه و بيتحنن عليه و دي شوفتها قدامي...هو ربنا صالح و بيحب الكل لذلك يجيب صلوات الكل يهود مسلمين كل حاجة...دي عن تجربه شخصيه قدامي مش هزار الي بقوله دا الحاجتين القديسين و اجابه اي دعاء لغير المسيحي بتتحقق

و حاجه كمان انه بيرزقك زي ما بيرزق المسيحي بالظبط 
هو بيحبك اوي 

ربنا لم يتركك بعد الفداء تهلك...المسيحيين في بلادنا الإسلامية من خوفهم هما الي سابوا الناس يهلكوا لأنهم ما كرزوش بالبشارة و ما كانوش امناء علي رسالة ربنا الي قالها...اذهبوا و اكرزوا بالانجيل لكل الخليقه من امن و اعتمد خلص و من لم يؤمن يدان...

الضال نتيجه جهل مطبق غير الرافض ...فهمت اخي الغالي...

انا اجبت بحسب العلم المعطي لي..ان سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا فلوبكم 
سلام الرب ليك


----------



## القسيس محمد (26 أغسطس 2014)

ahmed almasry قال:


> *فأريد اجابة على السؤال هنا وهو :
> هل الاله فى المسيحية يحب الناس محبة مطلقة اى مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين ؟؟
> *


*سلام ونعمة 
بس ممكن اعرف تقصد ايه بكلمة محبة مطلقة؟؟؟
لان سؤال حضرتك فلسفى اكتر من ان هو عقائدى.
*​


----------



## أَمَة (26 أغسطس 2014)

ردود الاخوة المباركين تكمل بعضها وتؤكد محبة الله لكل البشر وتؤكد عطية الله للبشر حرية الخيار في قبول أو رفض محبته. 

هذه الحرية هي قمة وذروة المحبة التي تفوق العقل البشري. *لا محبة بدون حرية*، لأن من يفرض مشيئته على محبوبه عاجز على محبة الآخر بدون شرط. حاشا أن يكون الله هكذا. 

لا أستطيع ان أرد عل ما سمعته على البالتوك من خلال ما كتبته لأني لم اسمعه وما كتبته هو كلامك حسب ما انت فهمته. ولكن يمكنني القول أن المثل عن السجينين ضعيف جدا وغير واقعي ولا يشبه ابدا عمل الفداء.

لكي لا اطيل عليك الكلام، أتمنى منك أن تقرأ الموضوع التالي فهو متكامل، وستجد فيه إجابات على تساؤلاتك. 

الخلق والسقوط - موت الإنسان وحياته - المحب والمحبوب

وأتمنى من الأخوة -مؤقتاً- ألا يشتتوه بمزيد من المشاركات لكي يعطوه بعض الوقت ليقرأ الموضوع، ويعود ليسأل أو يسأل في الموضوع نفسه.

الرب يبارك مساعيك ويعطيك النعمة لتفهم محبته التي تفوق كل فكر بشري.


----------



## ahmed almasry (26 أغسطس 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> ربنا لم يخلق بوذيين و مسلمين و هندوس ، بل هم ذرية آدم وحواء، والعدو ابليس اضل ابائهم بانبياء كذبه بس زي ما قولت لك...الي ما بلغتوش بشاره هيتحاسب بضميره و ناموسه اقري مشاركتي الاولي الي عرف و رفض و سخر من الي عرفه له حكم تاني
> 
> زي في دينك الاسلامي بالظبط الكافر له عقاب انه كفر بالله؟ فين الغلط هنا مرحب بوجودها في دينك ثم تستنكرها عندنا...
> 
> ...


 
*يمكن حضرتك لم تدركى ما اعنى لذلك اجبتى على سؤالى بالخِطأ الاله فى المسيحية لم يخلق بوذيين ومسلمين وغيرهم لكن اعتقد انه كان يعلم انهم سيصبحون هكذا وانهم سيدخلون النار ومع ذلك لانه اله محب خلقهم وسيلقيهم فيها لو حضرتك شايفة ان هذا الكلام منطقى ويدل على وجود اله محب يبقى لازم تعرفى انك تكابرى مع نفسك فى فهم الامور اما موضوع ان هناك مسلمين يتشفعو بالعذراء فما المشكلة هذا دليل ليس فى موضوعنا أصلا الاله فى الاسلام كان صريحا جدا فى هذه النقطة فالاله فى الاسلام ذكر فى اكثر من اية انه" يحب المتقين " "يحب المحسنين " " لا يحب الكافرين " لا يحب المشركين " "لا يحب المعتدين " لا يحب الفاسقين " والايات الاخيرة هذه تطبق على المسلمين وغير المسلمين اذا الاله فى الاسلام لا يحب كل كافر او مشرك ولا يحب كل مسلم عاصى والجميع فى النار الا اذا تاب المسلم عكس المسيحية فى هذا فاله المسيحية محب للجميع يحب ابليس ويحب كل البشر لكن نتيجة هذا الحب سيدخل الكثير منهم النار مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين هل تعتقدى ان هذا شئ مقنع فى قول الاله الذى سطره فى الانجيل *​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 أغسطس 2014)

*الأخ الفاضل ..
أرجو منك أن تتفضل بمراجعة كافة الردود حتى تصل للإجابة التى تريدها ..
أنت تقول .. 






لكن نتيجة هذا الحب سيدخل الكثير منهم النار مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين

أنقر للتوسيع...

 ..
من قال لك هذا الكلام ؟ من قال لك أن هذا نتيجة محبة الله للبشر ؟ 
بل هذا نتيجة عدم محبة البشر لله ومعاندته وعدم قبولهم حبه وفدائه ..​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 أغسطس 2014)

*سؤالى لك أخى الحبيب أحمد ..
هل إذا أخطأ أبنك تكرهه ؟
هل لو فعل كل المعاصى ستكرهه ؟ 
أم ستظل تحبه وتحاول أن تصلحه وأن كنت غير راضيا عما يفعله ؟​*


----------



## ahmed almasry (26 أغسطس 2014)

*1)    الأخ الفاضل ..
أرجو منك أن تتفضل بمراجعة كافة الردود حتى تصل للإجابة التى تريدها ..
أنت تقول ..  ..
من قال لك هذا الكلام ؟ من قال لك أن هذا نتيجة محبة الله للبشر ؟ 
بل هذا نتيجة عدم محبة البشر لله ومعاندته وعدم قبولهم حبه وفدائه
2)   
سؤالى لك أخى الحبيب أحمد ..
هل إذا أخطأ أبنك تكرهه ؟
هل لو فعل كل المعاصى ستكرهه ؟ 
أم ستظل تحبه وتحاول أن تصلحه وأن كنت غير راضيا عما يفعله ؟​ 

 انا اراجع كل الردود وااكد لك ليس هذا المنتدى هو اول من اسأل فيه هذا السؤال لكن لا اجابة مقنعة يا استاذى اتعرف سؤالى واجابتكم مثل شخص القى دلو ماء على اخر فمن سقط عليه الماء يقول من القى الماء يجيب ثالث ويقول ما رأيك فى الماء
محبتى لشخص ما لا تجعلنى ارميه بيدى فى التهلكة هل تحاول ان تقنعنى انى ارمى ابنى فى النار لمجرد اننى احبه محبة الله للبشر او عدم محبة البشر له هى نتيجة واحدة فى سؤالى ولا اجابة صريحة اسمعها تقنع عقل طفل فى الابتدائى حتى  يا استاذى لو اعلم ان ابنى هذا سيصبح شرير وفيه كل العبر وانا استطيع ان امنع ولادته لفعلت انت تضع معادلة غير متزنة فى سؤالك فالله لا يطبق عليه كل هذه الامثلة التى تقولون عنها او يقولها اخوتكم فى البالتوك المفروض ان الله فى المسيحية عالم بكل شئ ويعلم جيدا من سيكون خيرا ومن سيكون شرا من سيدخل الملكوت ومن سيدخل النار وخلق الاثنين وحضر بدوره الملكوت والنار وفى النهاية يخرج كل مسيحى ليقول لى الله محب يحب المسيحى وغير المسيحى هل هذا يعقل هل هذا كلام يقنع احد ربما يقول احدكم انى اماطل فى الاجابة لكن قسما بربى انتم لم تقولو اية اجابة مفيدة حتى الان فكون الرب خلقك وارسل من يقتل على الصليب من اجلك وفى النهاية يدخلك النار هذا شئ لا تقول لى انه محبة اية محبة لو هذه محبة حقا لما خلق النار ولأدخلنا كلنا الملكوت هذا هو العقل والمنطق ​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 أغسطس 2014)

وهل من العقل يا أخى أن يفرض الله عليك محبته وأنت لا تريدها ؟
صدقنى الموضوع أبسط من هذا كثيرا وأنت تربك نفسك ولا تدع لنفسك فرصة للتعقل ..
الله يحب البشر ويريدهم أن يكونوا معه فى الملكوت ولكن هذا لمن يريد الحياة مع الله فقط لمن يقبل عطية الله فقط ..
فليس من المنطق والعقل أنك لا تحب الحياة مع الله ويجبرك على ذلك ...
فأين أرادتك وحريتك ؟
الله يعلم نعم ولكنه لم يسلبك حريتك ولديك الفرصة طالما كنت حيا ..
يا ريتك تقرا الموضوع اللى الأم الفاضلة أمة وضعتلك الرابط بتاعه ..
الله الذى يحبك يعطيك أن تعرف مقاصده لحياتك ..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 أغسطس 2014)

ahmed almasry قال:


> *يمكن حضرتك لم تدركى ما اعنى لذلك اجبتى على سؤالى بالخِطأ الاله فى المسيحية لم يخلق بوذيين ومسلمين وغيرهم لكن اعتقد انه كان يعلم انهم سيصبحون هكذا وانهم سيدخلون النار ومع ذلك لانه اله محب خلقهم وسيلقيهم فيها لو حضرتك شايفة ان هذا الكلام منطقى ويدل على وجود اله محب يبقى لازم تعرفى انك تكابرى مع نفسك فى فهم الامور اما موضوع ان هناك مسلمين يتشفعو بالعذراء فما المشكلة هذا دليل ليس فى موضوعنا أصلا الاله فى الاسلام كان صريحا جدا فى هذه النقطة فالاله فى الاسلام ذكر فى اكثر من اية انه" يحب المتقين " "يحب المحسنين " " لا يحب الكافرين " لا يحب المشركين " "لا يحب المعتدين " لا يحب الفاسقين " والايات الاخيرة هذه تطبق على المسلمين وغير المسلمين اذا الاله فى الاسلام لا يحب كل كافر او مشرك ولا يحب كل مسلم عاصى والجميع فى النار الا اذا تاب المسلم عكس المسيحية فى هذا فاله المسيحية محب للجميع يحب ابليس ويحب كل البشر لكن نتيجة هذا الحب سيدخل الكثير منهم النار مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين هل تعتقدى ان هذا شئ مقنع فى قول الاله الذى سطره فى الانجيل *​




بكابر في ايه؟اصلا تعليقك يبعد كل البعد عن مقصدي و تحول الموضوع لمقارنه اسلام بمسيحيه ... هات ايه من الانجيل بتقول ان الله بيحب ابليس! فين دا...
بصراحه و بعمق كونك مش عاجبك اجابتي فيه اجابات ناس كتير غيري هنا جمع دا علي دا و شوف الي يناسبك بقي 
ملخص القول ان الله يحب الجميع بانه امهلهم فرصه للتوبه و قبوله.

شكرا لك


----------



## ahmed almasry (27 أغسطس 2014)

وهل من العقل يا أخى أن يفرض الله عليك محبته وأنت لا تريدها ؟
صدقنى الموضوع أبسط من هذا كثيرا وأنت تربك نفسك ولا تدع لنفسك فرصة للتعقل ..
الله يحب البشر ويريدهم أن يكونوا معه فى الملكوت ولكن هذا لمن يريد الحياة مع الله فقط لمن يقبل عطية الله فقط ..
فليس من المنطق والعقل أنك لا تحب الحياة مع الله ويجبرك على ذلك ...
فأين أرادتك وحريتك ؟
الله يعلم نعم ولكنه لم يسلبك حريتك ولديك الفرصة طالما كنت حيا ..
يا ريتك تقرا الموضوع اللى الأم الفاضلة أمة وضعتلك الرابط بتاعه ..
الله الذى يحبك يعطيك أن تعرف مقاصده لحياتك 

يريدهم معه فى الملكوت ؟؟؟ ولماذا يضعهم فى كل هذا الاختيار يا استاذ حتى مفهوم المحبة لشخص ما يجعلك تبعده من كل الشرور ولو علمت انه لو عاش سيدخل النار وكان بمقدرتك ان تمنع وجود هذا الشخص من البداية لفعلت لكن كونك تتركه يعيش ويلهو فى الارض وانت تعلم كل العلم انه سيكون مصيره النار ما هذه الطريقة الغريبة لمفهوم حب الله للبشر ؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed almasry (27 أغسطس 2014)

بكابر في ايه؟اصلا تعليقك يبعد كل البعد عن مقصدي و تحول الموضوع لمقارنه اسلام بمسيحيه ... هات ايه من الانجيل بتقول ان الله بيحب ابليس! فين دا...
بصراحه و بعمق كونك مش عاجبك اجابتي فيه اجابات ناس كتير غيري هنا جمع دا علي دا و شوف الي يناسبك بقي 
ملخص القول ان الله يحب الجميع بانه امهلهم فرصه للتوبه و قبوله.

شكرا لك 
*هذه ليست مقارنة بين الاسلام والمسيحية فردى هنا لما اثاره احد الاشخاص فى المشاركة رقم 12 هو تكلم عن شئ فى الاسلام فأردت ان اعرفه الموضوع بين الاسلام والمسيحية فى هذه النقطة تحديدا اما موضوع انك تكابر هذا حقا هل يعقل ان يخلقنى الله وهو اعلم بأنه سيدخلنى النار وتقولى لى محب اى طريقة هذه اما موضوع ان الله يحب ابليس وانكارك له هذا ليس خطئى فهو خطأ اخواتك فى البالتوك ان كانو يعطو المسلم معلومات خاطئة عن الدين المسيحى انا لا اتكلم بنصوص عن الانجيل هنا بل اتكلم عن واقع وفى اعتقادى ان النص فى اى كتاب سماوى لابد ان يساير الواقع هذا كل شئ  شكرا لحضرتك  *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أغسطس 2014)

ahmed almasry قال:


> يريدهم معه فى الملكوت ؟؟؟ ولماذا يضعهم فى كل هذا الاختيار يا استاذ حتى مفهوم المحبة لشخص ما يجعلك تبعده من كل الشرور ولو علمت انه لو عاش سيدخل النار وكان بمقدرتك ان تمنع وجود هذا الشخص من البداية لفعلت لكن كونك تتركه يعيش ويلهو فى الارض وانت تعلم كل العلم انه سيكون مصيره النار ما هذه الطريقة الغريبة لمفهوم حب الله للبشر ؟؟؟



 
اخى انا مش فاهما حضرتك تقصد ايه؟!!
فين المشكله ؟
 كلام حضرتك الى فوق ده بيحسسنى ان حضرتك ملحد.
 و رافض اصلا فكره ان ربنا خلق الناس و خلى فيه جنه و نار و حساب حسب الايمان و الاعمال!!
يعنى عندك مشكله فى اساسيات الإمان بالله اصلا--

و كلامك الى تحت ده :"





> *لو حضرتك شايفة ان هذا *
> *الكلام منطقى ويدل على وجود اله محب يبقى لازم تعرفى انك تكابرى مع نفسك فى فهم
> الامور اما موضوع ان هناك مسلمين يتشفعو بالعذراء فما المشكلة هذا دليل ليس فى
> موضوعنا أصلا الاله فى الاسلام كان صريحا جدا فى هذه النقطة فالاله فى الاسلام
> ...





> *قول الاله الذى سطره فى الانجيل*



 
* بيحسسنى ان حضرتك مؤمن برب الاسلام و عندك مشكله فقط فى فهم رب المجد فى المسيحيه ...*

*ياريت توضح بئا لان اكيد الكلام او الرد  هيختلف *


----------



## ahmed almasry (27 أغسطس 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اخى انا مش فاهما حضرتك تقصد ايه؟!!
> فين المشكله ؟
> كلام حضرتك الى فوق ده بيحسسنى ان حضرتك ملحد.
> و رافض اصلا فكره ان ربنا خلق الناس و خلى فيه جنه و نار و حساب حسب الايمان و الاعمال!!
> ...


----------



## grges monir (27 أغسطس 2014)

> نا عندى مثلا فى الاسلام الله وضح انه يحب اناس ولا يحب  اناس كما وضحت سابقا لذلك سيدخل هؤلاء جنة وهؤلاء نار لكن المشكلة عندى فى  فهم رب المسيحية فهو يقول انه يحب الجميع رغم محبته هذه سيدخل اناس ملكوت  واخرين نار


اللة يكرة البشر زميلى ؟؟؟؟؟
اسمح لى هذا قصور فكرى رهيب
هل الخالق يكرة صنعة يدية
هل فى صفات اللة الكرة والبغيضة
صفات الكمال المطلق ف اللة هل تحتوى على عدم محبة لاحد
اللة نور وليس فية ظلمة البتة زميلى
اللة يريد الجميع يخلصون 
لكن هذا الخلاص لة شرط
انة متروك لك انت تقررة هل تريد الحياة الابدية ام انك اخترت الباب الواسع فى الحياة الذى اخرتة مرة  وعذاب ابدى
الفكرة زميلى يجب ان تدرك ان هناك فرق بين ارداة اللة وسماح اللة
ارداتة انة يريد الكل لة
سماحة انة ترك لك هذا وهنا نجد ان الرحمة والعدل تلاقيا
لم يجبرك ان تكون معة 
ترك لك هذا واوضح لك نهاية كل طريق
فليس معنى هذا انة يحب اشخاص فادخلهم ملكوتة ويكرة اخرين فتركهم لجهنم
ليس هذا هو اللة زميلى مطلقا


----------



## ahmed almasry (28 أغسطس 2014)

اللة يكرة البشر زميلى ؟؟؟؟؟
اسمح لى هذا قصور فكرى رهيب
هل الخالق يكرة صنعة يدية
هل فى صفات اللة الكرة والبغيضة
صفات الكمال المطلق ف اللة هل تحتوى على عدم محبة لاحد
اللة نور وليس فية ظلمة البتة زميلى
اللة يريد الجميع يخلصون 
لكن هذا الخلاص لة شرط
انة متروك لك انت تقررة هل تريد الحياة الابدية ام انك اخترت الباب الواسع فى الحياة الذى اخرتة مرة  وعذاب ابدى
الفكرة زميلى يجب ان تدرك ان هناك فرق بين ارداة اللة وسماح اللة
ارداتة انة يريد الكل لة
سماحة انة ترك لك هذا وهنا نجد ان الرحمة والعدل تلاقيا
لم يجبرك ان تكون معة 
ترك لك هذا واوضح لك نهاية كل طريق
فليس معنى هذا انة يحب اشخاص فادخلهم ملكوتة ويكرة اخرين فتركهم لجهنم
ليس هذا هو اللة زميلى مطلقا 
*موضوع ان محبة وعدم محبة هى من نواقص الاله هى فى الحقيقة ليست موضوعنا لكن السؤال هنا يتمحور حول ما وجد فى نص الانجيل من محبة الرب للبشر وفى نفس الوقت سيدخل الكثير منهم النار مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين فإذا قال الكتاب هذا عن المحبة والواقع يخالف هذا اعتقد ان النص غير دقيق وان ظهر شئ فى الواقع مثلا ولا يوجد فى الكتاب اذا النص ناقص هذه هى الطريقة الصحيحة للنظر الى اى موضوع مثلا الاله فى المسيحية محب لكنه اهلك سمود وعمورة ايا كان ما فعلوه فهو يعرفه مسبقا وخلقهم ليهلكهم ثم اتى بالمسيح وقتله فداء لكل الناس على الاعتقاد المسيحى المفروض ضمانا لمحبته هذه ان يرفع الجميع او ان ينهى كل هذا الموضوع لكن ما حدث هو ان الاله المحب ترك الناس بعد الصلب وظهر مسلمين واديان اخرى غير المسيحية وجعل هناك من فى الملكوت ومن فى النار وخلق الجميع ويعلم من سيدخل الملكوت ومن سيدخل النار ومع ذلك خلقهم ليهلكهم ممكن حضرتك تعطينى فى كلامى هذا دليل واحد على محبة اله المسيحية للبشر !!*


----------



## القسيس محمد (28 أغسطس 2014)

ahmed almasry قال:


> *موضوع ان محبة وعدم محبة هى من نواقص الاله هى فى الحقيقة ليست موضوعنا لكن السؤال هنا يتمحور حول ما وجد فى نص الانجيل من محبة الرب للبشر وفى نفس الوقت سيدخل الكثير منهم النار مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين فإذا قال الكتاب هذا عن المحبة والواقع يخالف هذا اعتقد ان النص غير دقيق وان ظهر شئ فى الواقع مثلا ولا يوجد فى الكتاب اذا النص ناقص هذه هى الطريقة الصحيحة للنظر الى اى موضوع مثلا الاله فى المسيحية محب لكنه اهلك سمود وعمورة ايا كان ما فعلوه فهو يعرفه مسبقا وخلقهم ليهلكهم ثم اتى بالمسيح وقتله فداء لكل الناس على الاعتقاد المسيحى المفروض ضمانا لمحبته هذه ان يرفع الجميع او ان ينهى كل هذا الموضوع لكن ما حدث هو ان الاله المحب ترك الناس بعد الصلب وظهر مسلمين واديان اخرى غير المسيحية وجعل هناك من فى الملكوت ومن فى النار وخلق الجميع ويعلم من سيدخل الملكوت ومن سيدخل النار ومع ذلك خلقهم ليهلكهم ممكن حضرتك تعطينى فى كلامى هذا دليل واحد على محبة اله المسيحية للبشر !!*​


*جذبتنى العبارة باللون الازق هذه.
ولا اريد ان ادخل فى طراع اديان وما يقوله الاسلام والمسيحة وحتى اليهودية عن محبة الله.
ولكن اسالك هل تشك بعدل الله؟؟ الهك الذى انت تبعده هل تشك بعدله؟؟
*​


----------



## grges monir (28 أغسطس 2014)

> *هنا**لكن السؤال **  يتمحور حول ما وجد فى نص الانجيل من محبة الرب للبشر وفى نفس الوقت سيدخل  الكثير منهم النار مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين فإذا قال الكتاب هذا عن المحبة  والواقع يخالف هذا اعتقد ان النص غير دقيق وان ظهر شئ فى الواقع مثلا ولا  يوجد فى الكتاب اذا النص ناقص هذه هى الطريقة الصحيحة للنظر الى اى موضوع *


نظرتك هى الغير صحيحة فى نظر الموضوع زميلى
انت تريد ان تثبت ان اللة يكرة بعض البشر حتى يتوافق هذا مع ايمانك
اما بخصوص ان اللة سوف يجعل ناس فى جهنم واخرين فى الجنة وهذا من وجهة نظرك عدم محبة كاملة ففهمك هنا منقوص
اللة لايضع احد 
الانسان بافعالة هو من يضع نفسة فى المكان المترتب عليها افعالة
اللة بعلمة المسبق يعرف لكن هذا مقابلة انة  متروك لك حرية الاختيار حتى اخر نفس
كما فى الانجيل اللص اليمين تاب قى اخر لحظة
وكما قلت لك سابقا اللة بعلمة يعرف ان ادم سوف يسقط باكلة من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر
فلماذا وضع الشجرة؟؟؟؟
هل اللة كان يريد طرد ادم من الجنة ونزولة للارض للتعب والشقاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (28 أغسطس 2014)

ربنا لم يكتب اقدارنا في اللوح المحفوظ ولم يضل من يشاء و يهدي من يشاء بل باختصار الحكاية اننا كلنا غرقنا و عالمنا مليء بالمهالك الروحية و الكل يغرق في الدنيا,,ربنا جاء بقارب الانقاذ ليساعدك في العبور الى بر الامان,لكن ان رفضت ركوب قارب النجاة بحجة انك ستسبح و تنقذ نفسك بنفسك أكيد ستغرف لا محال او ستضل الطريق و لن تعبر الى ضفة الامان! ربنا عطانا حرية الاختيار انت صاحب الاختيار هنا, ليس اختيارك قدراً مقدرا من اللوح المحفوظ و ليس غرقك نتيجة علم الله بل هو نتيجة اختيارك انت وحدك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2014)

تعاله تنكلم بالراحه اخى الغالى و نفنط الامور



> انا فعلا مسلم ولم اكن ملحد يوما والمشكلة عندى فى فهم هذا عندكم فى
> المسيحية


 
طيب كويس  منورنا اخى-- مدام مش ملحد و مسلم يبقى المبادى نوعا ما موجوده -- و الموضوع المفروض يبقى مفهوم--




> انا عندى مثلا فى الاسلام الله وضح انه يحب اناس ولا يحب
> اناس كما وضحت سابقا لذلك سيدخل هؤلاء جنة وهؤلاء نار


تمام اخى-- تعاله نتفق على الحجات الى حضرتك مقتنع بيها فى دينك علشان بس افهم حضرتك مش فاهم ايه--
هضعها فى نقط و ياريت ترد على كل نقطه--(علشان منتوهش من بعض)

1-دلوقتى ربك خلق البشر اجمعين- تمام؟
2-ربك قال  انه الانسان مخير و ليس مسير- تمام؟؟
3-فى نفس الوقت ربك عنده العلم المسبق-تمام؟؟
4-ربك اوضح لك انه مش بيحب الناس الخطاه(الزناه- القتله- الكفره - الكذابين - تاركين الصلاه الخ الخ الخ ) تمام؟
5-ربك وضح  للناس انه حسب اعمالهم هيتحاسبوا-- الوحش هيروح النار و الكويس هيروح الجنه - تمام؟؟
6- هل انت شايف ان رب الاسلام ظالم لانه خلق الناس و عارف مين فيهم هيبقى كويس و مين فيهم هيبقى مش كويس؟؟


 




> لكن المشكلة عندى فى فهم رب المسيحية فهو يقول انه يحب
> الجميع رغم محبته هذه سيدخل اناس ملكوت واخرين نار رغم انه قادر على انهاء هذا منذ
> ادم او حتى بعد صلب المسيح لكن رغم هذا ترككم فى الارض كى يظهر مسيحيين وغير
> مسيحيين بل وسيدخل النار غير المسيحيين والمسيحيين العاصيين فما هذه الطريقة فى
> ...


 
 انا وضعت يدى على جمله هنا مهمه-لونتها بالاحمر - حضرتك شايف ان الله فى الاسلام *غير عادل* فانه يحب ناس و ناس اخرى لا يحبها؟؟
 يعنى المشكله عندك مش فى الله فى المسيحيه بس..

مستنيا ردك اخى علشان افهم بس حضرتك فين المشكله و اشرح لك بالراحه خالص ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أغسطس 2014)

اخى حضرتك عندك مشكله :

*



ايا كان 
ما فعلوه فهو يعرفه مسبقا وخلقهم ليهلكهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ما لو كدا يبقى نفس الاتهام موجه لرب الاسلام-- و لا هو ليس كلى العلم!!؟؟*

*



 ثم اتى بالمسيح وقتله 
فداء لكل الناس على الاعتقاد المسيحى المفروض ضمانا لمحبته هذه ان يرفع الجميع او 
ان ينهى كل هذا الموضوع

أنقر للتوسيع...

**تقصد تقول ثم اتى فى المسيح وفدا العالم*


* 
 




 لكن ما حدث هو ان 
الاله المحب ترك الناس بعد الصلب وظهر مسلمين واديان اخرى غير المسيحية وجعل هناك 
من فى الملكوت ومن فى النار وخلق الجميع ويعلم من سيدخل الملكوت ومن سيدخل النار 
ومع ذلك خلقهم ليهلكهم ممكن حضرتك تعطينى فى كلامى هذا دليل واحد على محبة اله 
المسيحية للبشر !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
نفس الاتهام موجه لرب الالسلام حيث انه ترك الناس من ايام ادم و حواء وظهر عابدى الاصنام و سمح بالتلاعب فى كتابه و بعدين سمح بتواجد الاسلام و سمح بوجود ناس ملحدين و ناس عابدين نار و عابدين بقر و بناس مش راديا تسيب دينها الى قبل الاسلام!! و ناس على دينها و بتقتل فى الناس و بتكفر الناس!!

دا غير ان رب الاسلام كمان بيهدى من يشاء و يضل من يشاء -- يعنى بمزاجه--
حضرتك مقتنع و فاهم رب الاسلام كويس و عندك مشكله فى فهم  ماذا يقصد الله فى المسيحيه ب"حبه للبشر"!!!!

يبقى حضرتك عندك مشكله مع الله عمومه اخى مش مع الله فى المسيحيه 



*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (28 أغسطس 2014)

> يريدهم معه فى الملكوت ؟؟؟ ولماذا يضعهم فى كل هذا الاختيار يا استاذ حتى مفهوم المحبة لشخص ما يجعلك تبعده من كل الشرور ولو علمت انه لو عاش سيدخل النار وكان بمقدرتك ان تمنع وجود هذا الشخص من البداية لفعلت لكن كونك تتركه يعيش ويلهو فى الارض وانت تعلم كل العلم انه سيكون مصيره النار ما هذه الطريقة الغريبة لمفهوم حب الله للبشر ؟؟؟





أعتقد انك إذا قرأت هذا الرد ستعرف الفرق بين المعرفة التي تراها انت بالنسبة لله ، وبين معرفة الله الحقيقية .


----------



## fredyyy (29 أغسطس 2014)

ahmed almasry قال:


> *** فكون الانجيل ذكر ان الله محب وسطر ايات على ذلك *
> *فى حين ان ايات اخرى والعقل والواقع لا يرى ان هذا صحيح *
> *فهناك خلل فى النص *


 
*همشي معالك واحدة واحدة لكي نصل إلى إجابة ترضيك *

*ذكرت أن هناك آيات لا يرى العقل أنها غير صحيحة ... وهناك خلل في النص *

*إين هذه الآيات لنتعلمها منك فـُنغير رأيانا في المسيحية *

*وإن لم تأتي بها نعتبر هذا إتهام للنصوص الكتابية الصادقة *




ahmed almasry قال:


> * ان الرب المحب لو كان هذا صحيح لما خلق والداى الذين جعلانى مسلما *


 
*الله لم يخلق والداك ... ولا أنت مسلميم *

*إن هذا قراركم ... ويمكن أن ُتعيِّروا ... فهناك كثيرين فعلوا ذلك *

*لا ُيجبر الله أجد أن يكون له إيمان بشئ وهو لا يُريده *

*الإيمان والإعتقاد القلبي في النفس أنت صاحبه *




ahmed almasry قال:


> * انا اريد اجابة صريحة لماذا خلق الرب النار لأناس ضالون *


 
*ذكرت لك أن النار غير معدَّة للإنسان *

*لكل الإنسان يدخلها بإرادته لرفضه عمل المسيح لخلاصة *





ahmed almasry قال:


> *ومازال تارك الضالون على الارض ليدخلهم النار *


 
*مرة أخرى *

*الله لا يُدخل الناس النار .... بل هم يذهبون إليها لحبهم لحياة الخطية *

*الله قدوس وهم يرون في حياة القداسة قيدًا على حياة الحرية الجسدية اليومية *




ahmed almasry قال:


> *هل يعطينى شخص واحد دليل جازم ان اله المسيحية يحب البشر  *


 
*الدليل الجازم أن الله يُحب البشر أنه جاء بالعلاج لدائهم *

*ليس على الطبيب مسؤلية لإستمرار المريض مريضًا *

*لقد وصف الطبيب العلاج للمريض ... لكن المريض غير مسرور بالعلاج *

*سيبقى المريض في مرضه ... وربما يموت ليس لتقصير الطبيب ... لكن لتقصيرالمريض في تناولالعلاج *

*الله يُحبك وأعد الخلاص من النار لأجلك ... بقي أن تقبل الخلاص فتحيا *

.


----------



## تيمو (29 أغسطس 2014)

> موضوع ان محبة وعدم محبة هى من نواقص الاله هى فى الحقيقة ليست موضوعنا



بالعكس هذه محور الموضوع كله، فأن يكون الله متناقض في صفته يجعله إله لا يستحق الثقة. المحبة يا صديقي لا تتجزأ ، والعدالة لا تتجزأ ... لاحظ نحن الآن انتقلنا من المحبة إلى العدالة.

أنتَ تريد أن تتمسك بالمحبة وتُلغي العدالة؟ على أي أساس تريد أن تفعل ذلك؟ وما هي مرجعيتك في ذلك؟؟

المحبة ببساطة أن الله يحب البشر، هذه حقيقة، وهو أظهر محبته لنا من خلال الصليب. ومن خلال أنه فاتح الباب للجميع ليتمتعوا بالحياة معه بِدءاً من الآن في هذه الحياة حتى الانتقال للحياة الأخرى.

العدالة بالمقابل تعني أنه من غير العدل كوني مسيحي أن أدخل الملكوت دون حتى أن أحيا حياة الجهاد الروحي، والعدالة تعني أنه كوني مسيحي لا يُعطيني المفاتيح لدخول الملكوت دون أن أُظهر وأمجّد الله في حياتي هنا.

الرحمة تعني أن الله فاتح الأبواب لكل الناس لتختار ما تريد اختياره. 

بينما التواضع البشري يا صديقي أنني أثق بكلمة الرب، ولكن أتواضع للدرجة التي أقول فيها لا أعرف مصيري، لأنه بيده كل الأشياء، ولا أعرف مصيرك ولا مصير أي إنسان لأن له الدينونة وهو وحده عارف ما في القلوب والدواخل. 

المحبة والعدالة والرحمة أُظهرت بشكل واضح من خلال أحد اللصوص الذي كان مصلوب مع المسيح. إقرأ وتأملها.

لا تُجزّأ صفات الله للتناسب مع أفكارك المغلوطة عن الله أساساً.


----------



## ahmed almasry (29 أغسطس 2014)

*لكثرة المشاركات لن أقتبس لكن فقط سأكتب رقم المشاركة
المشاركة رقم   27  
حضرتك لابد من معايير للمقارنة بمعنى لو ان هناك اتفاق بين اله الاسلام واله المسيحية فى شئ فالعقل البشرى هو الخاطئ بمعنى ادق اذا كان اله الاسلام خلق الناس بعلمه المسبق بمن سيدخل النار ومن لن يدخل وهو اخبر عن ذلك وقال انه يحب من يفعل كذا ولا يحب من يفعل كذا اى انه اخبر كل شئ بصراحة ولم يخبئ شئ على احد فى حين ان اله المسيحية يقول انه محب يحب الجميع مسيحى وغير مسيحى فى حين انه فى الظاهر يفعل ما قال عنه اله الاسلام يكون هناك اتفاق فيما بينهم عن مفهوم العدل يختلف عن نظرتنا نحن كبشر لكن الفرق بين الالهين ان الاول ( اله الاسلام ) تكلم بصراحة فى حين ان الثانى ( اله المسيحية ) لم يقل ذلك صراحة لكن سيفعل به .
المشاركة رقم 28
كلام جميل لكن ليس لب الموضوع فالرب فى المسيحية ترك ادم يأكل من الشجرة وهو يعلم انه سيفعل ذلك وتظهر الخطية ثم اتى بالمسيح ليقتل جزاء تلك الفعلة وهو ايضا يعلم هذا وترك الناس بعد كل هذا ليدخل النار ويدخل الملكوت فاله المسيحية لم يكن صريح فى كلامه عن المحبة هنا بل فرق فى محبته .
المشاركة 29
الله يكتب اقدارنا فى اللوح المحفوظ او لا نحن هنا بصدد اجابات عن سؤال مسيحى الا اذا كنتم تؤمنون باللوح المحفوظ لكن انا سأسايرك فى هذا عدم وجود لوح محفوظ فى المسيحية يجعل الشخص يشك فى علم اله المسيحية بما سيحدث مسبقا لكن انا اتكلم بإيمانك انت وليس انا وعليه فأن اله المسيحية كان يعلم كل شئ هو امر يقين بالنسبة اليك وانا اتكلم به .
المشاركة 30
موضوع العدل والظلم رديت عليه فى إجابتى هنا فى اول هذه المشاركة وأكرره اما الرد على اخر مشاركتك فهى لم تكن ابدا المشكلة عندى فى اله الاسلام لسبب بسيط انى اسأل عن اله المسيحية الا اذا كنت انت لا تملك اجابة منطقية على السؤال الذى اطرحه اذا كنت ترى ان اله الاسلام غير محب فاله المسيحية ايضا غير محب اذا كنت ترى ان اله الاسلام غير عادل فاله المسيحية ايضا غير عادل لكن الفرق بين الاثنين ان اله الاسلام كان صريحا فى قول هذا لكن اله المسيحية لم يكن صريح بل قال انه يحب الجميع وهذا غير صحيح قال انه عادل وهذا غير صحيح اذا كان هناك تساوى فى طريقة التعامل بين الالهين للبشر فالمشكلة فى عقل البشر نفسه لكن المشكلة هنا فى صراحة كل اله بما يحدث على ارض الواقع ولن اكثر حتى لا ندخل فى اسلاميات ارجوا من حضراتكم الالتزام بالاجابة المقنعة على السؤال هذا رجاء ليس الا .
المشاركة 33
اقصد الايات التى تتكلم عن الملكوت والنار عندكم فلماذا العجب فلو لم تكن هذه الايات موجودة فما سبب اعتقادكم بها اذا ؟؟؟؟
لا فالرب فى المسيحية خلق والدى وهو يعلم انه مسلم وخلقنى ويعلم اننى سأبقى مسلم اما موضوع من يقبل الفداء ومن لا فهو ايضا غير مقنع فهناك مسيحيين سيدخلون النار رغم ايمانهم بالفداء والخلاص فما تفيدهم محبة الاله هنا ... للمرة الثانية او الثالثة اقول لحضرتك ان اى مثال يضرب فى هذا الامر غير مفيد فالطبيب هذا الذى تتكلم عنه لو كان يعلم ان الانسان الذى تحت يده مثلا سيمرض بالسرطان طيل حياته وهو قادر على عدم ولادته لما ولده من الاصل اتعرف لماذا لان الطبيب هنا قلبه ارق ومحب عن الاله فى المسيحية الذى خلق الضالون ليدخلهم النار هذا كل شئ ...



*


----------



## Jesus is the truth (30 أغسطس 2014)

طيب يا ahmed almasry .. أنا هُنا سوف أناقش نُقطة واحدة وهي " العلاقة بين معرفة الله ، ومصير الإنسان " وسأترك بقية النقاط للأخوة الكرام .. 


مبدئياً هل هناك علاقة بين معرفة الله ومصير الإنسان ؟




> اقصد الايات التى تتكلم عن الملكوت والنار عندكم فلماذا العجب فلو لم تكن هذه الايات موجودة فما سبب اعتقادكم بها اذا ؟؟؟؟
> لا فالرب فى المسيحية خلق والدى وهو يعلم انه مسلم وخلقنى ويعلم اننى سأبقى مسلم اما موضوع من يقبل الفداء ومن لا فهو ايضا غير مقنع فهناك مسيحيين سيدخلون النار رغم ايمانهم بالفداء والخلاص فما تفيدهم محبة الاله هنا ... للمرة الثانية او الثالثة اقول لحضرتك ان اى مثال يضرب فى هذا الامر غير مفيد فالطبيب هذا الذى تتكلم عنه لو كان يعلم ان الانسان الذى تحت يده مثلا سيمرض بالسرطان طيل حياته وهو قادر على عدم ولادته لما ولده من الاصل اتعرف لماذا لان الطبيب هنا قلبه ارق ومحب عن الاله فى المسيحية الذى خلق الضالون ليدخلهم النار هذا كل شئ ...



في كلامك مُغالطات منطقية كثيرة جداً ، ومنها مثلاً ربطك لمعرفة الله ومصير الإنسان ، وايضاً إفتراض ان معرفة الله معرفة إستنتاجية مثل معرفة البشر ( الطبيب ) ، ولكن هذا غير صحيح بالمرة ، فهنالك فرق بين معرفة الله ومعرفة البشر ..  
فالله معرفته معرفة إستباقية ، أما البشر فمعرفتهم إستنتاجية .. هل تعرف الفرق بينهما ؟!


----------



## grges monir (30 أغسطس 2014)

> *كلام جميل لكن ليس لب الموضوع  فالرب فى المسيحية ترك ادم يأكل من الشجرة وهو يعلم انه سيفعل ذلك وتظهر  الخطية ثم اتى بالمسيح ليقتل جزاء تلك الفعلة وهو ايضا يعلم هذا وترك الناس  بعد كل هذا ليدخل النار ويدخل الملكوت فاله المسيحية لم يكن صريح فى كلامه  عن المحبة هنا بل فرق فى محبته *


لى عودة للرد بعد رجوعى من السفر
تعليق بسيط
لم تضف اى جديد على اى اجابة مقدمة بالعكس روددك تدور فى فلك واحد لا يقدم شىء وهو كيف يكون محب ويترك البشر  تذهب للنار


----------



## تيمو (30 أغسطس 2014)

> فالطبيب هذا الذى تتكلم عنه لو كان يعلم ان الانسان الذى تحت يده مثلا سيمرض بالسرطان طيل حياته وهو قادر على عدم ولادته لما ولده من الاصل اتعرف لماذا لان الطبيب هنا قلبه ارق ومحب عن الاله فى المسيحية الذى خلق الضالون ليدخلهم النار هذا كل شئ ...



بالرغم من الأخطاء التي تكررها ولا تتوقف عن تكرارها دعني أتوقف معك هنا:
ألم تسمع عن أمهات رفضن إجهاض أجنتهم بالرغم من معرفتهن المسبقة وبالفحوصات أنهم مرضى أو معاقين، فعن أي محبة تتكلّم؟ المحبة تقبل الإنسان كما هو، فهذه ليست محبة، عندما يقرر الطبيب التخلّص من الجنين المريض بينما الأم ترفض هذا الإقتراح، فمحبة الأم منعتها من (قتل) جنينها، بينما تفكير الطبيب الأناني يرفض أن يولد ليرى النور.

ماذا يفرق طريقة تفكيرك هذه عن طريقة تفكير هتلر؟ لا شيء! أنت تتكلّم بأخطاء منطقية وبديهية طفل صغير لا يخطأ مثلها.

1- أنتَ تفرّق بين صفات الله وتجزأها بشكل خاطيء وغير مقبول، فتريد تفصيل المحبة بمعزل عن الرحمة والعدل والقداسة. وهذا أول خطأ قاتل لفهمك لله، لذلك إجاباتك كلها (روبوتية) أي (أتوماتيكية) أي أنك تكرر نفسك بلا إضافات جديدة.

2- أنتَ تقول: إله الإسلام أعلن أنه يكره هؤلاء البشر، وهؤلاء البشر. إذن هذا إله منطقي وأعفيته من أي تناقض، وهذا خطأ، فكون أن الإله الإسلامي يتناسب مع مفهومك البشري الضيق للمحبة، فهذا يعني أن هذا الإله صناعة بشرية لأنه يتوافق مع تعريفك الشخصي للمحبة.

3- الإله في نقطة رقم 2 وبحسب مفهومك البشري للمحبة هو إله وثني، بمعنى إله صناعة بشرية بامتياز، وطالما هو صناعة مفاهيم بشرية إذن هو لا يختلف عن أي صنم يُعبد.

4- أنتَ تكرر نفسك بطريقة غريبة. وكأنك هنا لأجل إثبات أن محبة الله متناقضة أو منقوصة. وهي ليست كذلك.

لي عودة لباقي مغالطاتك المنطقية في تعريفك ومحاولة وصولك *لتعريف الحب الإلهي*.


----------



## ahmed almasry (30 أغسطس 2014)

طيب يا ahmed almasry .. أنا هُنا سوف أناقش نُقطة واحدة وهي " العلاقة بين معرفة الله ، ومصير الإنسان " وسأترك بقية النقاط للأخوة الكرام .. 
مبدئياً هل هناك علاقة بين معرفة الله ومصير الإنسان ؟

في كلامك مُغالطات منطقية كثيرة جداً ، ومنها مثلاً ربطك لمعرفة الله ومصير الإنسان ، وايضاً إفتراض ان معرفة الله معرفة إستنتاجية مثل معرفة البشر ( الطبيب ) ، ولكن هذا غير صحيح بالمرة ، فهنالك فرق بين معرفة الله ومعرفة البشر ..  
فالله معرفته معرفة إستباقية ، أما البشر فمعرفتهم إستنتاجية .. هل تعرف الفرق بينهما  
*انت اذا تتفق معى فى كون ان جميع الامثلة التى تطرح هنا او بشكل عام لا تمت الى موضوعنا بصلة وهذا شئ جيد فمعرفة الطبيب الاستنتاجية رغم انى قلت فى مشاركتى " **
لو كان يعلم ان الانسان الذى تحت يده مثلا سيمرض بالسرطان " وهنا اقصد علم اليقين وليس استدلال مثل ما تقول انت لكن كلامك هنا هو ما احاول ان افهمه لاخوتك هنا وفى البالتوك ان اى مثال يضرب فى هذا الموضوع لا يمت الى الاجابة بصلة ولا يفيد كإجابة على السؤال او الاقناع 
اما المغالطات التى تتكلم عنها على انها غير منطقية اسف فى اللفظ رد حضرتك الذى هو غير منطقى ماذا تعنى انت ب " **ومنها مثلاً ربطك لمعرفة الله ومصير الإنسان " هل هذا منطقى هل الرب فى المسيحية لا يعرف مصير الانسان قبل حتى ان يولد انت يا استاذى لا تفيد الموضوع بشئ فهناك ربط لا بد منه بين معرفة الرب فى المسيحية بما سيحدث وبين محبته فهو يعلم علم اليقين انى مثلا فى النار ووالدى كذلك فى الاعتقاد المسيحى ومع ذلك خلق الجميع هو يعلم ان نصفكم مثلا سيدخل النار كمسيحيين ومع ذلك لكثرة محبته لكم خلقكم وجعلكم فى الارض ونتيجة هذه المحبة سيلقى بعضكم  فى النار حسب المعتقد المسيحى ايضا  اين تلك المحبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟             شكرا لك *


----------



## القسيس محمد (30 أغسطس 2014)

*يا اخى الفاضل احمد انت عايز تطلع مبرر انك عايز تغلط وتزنى وتسرق وتقتل وبعدين عشان الله بيحبك يدخلك النعيم اين العدل الله اعطى شروطا لو فعتلها ستنجو من العذا وان لم تفعلها فلا تلومن الا نفسك
*​


----------



## ahmed almasry (30 أغسطس 2014)

لى عودة للرد بعد رجوعى من السفر
تعليق بسيط
لم تضف اى جديد على اى اجابة مقدمة بالعكس روددك تدور فى فلك واحد لا يقدم شىء وهو كيف يكون محب ويترك البشر  تذهب للنار 



تعود بالسلامة يا استاذ ** تعودت فى المنتديات ان يكون سؤالى محدد واعتقد من حقى ان تكون الاجابات مقنعة لان الانحراف فى الاجابة يدخلنا فى متاهات كثيرة * فى منتدى اخر كنت اشارك فيه سألت سؤال فى المسيحيات وبسبب هذا الشرد فى الاجابات دخلنا فى مواضيع كثيرة اسلاميات ومسيحيات لدرجة ان وصلنا الى الصفحة 44 دون ان يجاوب هو عن سؤالى هل فهمت لماذا احاول ان اتمسك بسؤالى هنا واريد اجابة واضحة وصريحة دون التفاف حول السؤال كى لا يطول بنا الوقت وتكثر الصفحات دون جدوى فان لم يوجد اجابة عندكم فى المسيحية واضحة وصريحة على السؤال يكفى ان تقول انه لا يوجد هذا كل شئ لكن ان تتكلم عن محبة الاله ووجود النار فى نفس الوقت اقول لك هو كلام قريب من الشعارات اكثر منه للاجابة انا لا اريد ان اشتت انتباهك عن دينك لكن يناوبنى اسألة كثيرة لماذا لم يكن اله المسيحية واضح فى كثير من الامور لو حضرتك تعتقد ان هذا هو السؤال الوحيد لدى فهذا خطأ انا لدى اسألة كثيرة وسأطرحها فى مواضيع مختلفة لكن انتهى من اجابة هذا اولا اكرر تعود بالسلامة من سفرك باذن الله ...


----------



## القسيس محمد (30 أغسطس 2014)

ahmed almasry قال:


> تعودت فى المنتديات ان يكون سؤالى محدد واعتقد من حقى ان تكون الاجابات مقنعة لان الانحراف فى الاجابة يدخلنا فى متاهات كثيرة


لم تجب على سؤالى اخ احمد 
*يا اخى الفاضل احمد انت عايز تطلع مبرر انك عايز تغلط  وتزنى وتسرق وتقتل وبعدين عشان الله بيحبك يدخلك النعيم اين العدل الله  اعطى شروطا لو فعتلها ستنجو من العذا وان لم تفعلها فلا تلومن الا نفسك*


----------



## ahmed almasry (30 أغسطس 2014)

بالرغم من الأخطاء التي تكررها ولا تتوقف عن تكرارها دعني أتوقف معك هنا:
ألم تسمع عن أمهات رفضن إجهاض أجنتهم بالرغم من معرفتهن المسبقة وبالفحوصات أنهم مرضى أو معاقين، فعن أي محبة تتكلّم؟ المحبة تقبل الإنسان كما هو، فهذه ليست محبة، عندما يقرر الطبيب التخلّص من الجنين المريض بينما الأم ترفض هذا الإقتراح، فمحبة الأم منعتها من (قتل) جنينها، بينما تفكير الطبيب الأناني يرفض أن يولد ليرى النور.
ماذا يفرق طريقة تفكيرك هذه عن طريقة تفكير هتلر؟ لا شيء! أنت تتكلّم بأخطاء منطقية وبديهية طفل صغير لا يخطأ مثلها.
1- أنتَ تفرّق بين صفات الله وتجزأها بشكل خاطيء وغير مقبول، فتريد تفصيل المحبة بمعزل عن الرحمة والعدل والقداسة. وهذا أول خطأ قاتل لفهمك لله، لذلك إجاباتك كلها (روبوتية) أي (أتوماتيكية) أي أنك تكرر نفسك بلا إضافات جديدة.
2- أنتَ تقول: إله الإسلام أعلن أنه يكره هؤلاء البشر، وهؤلاء البشر. إذن هذا إله منطقي وأعفيته من أي تناقض، وهذا خطأ، فكون أن الإله الإسلامي يتناسب مع مفهومك البشري الضيق للمحبة، فهذا يعني أن هذا الإله صناعة بشرية لأنه يتوافق مع تعريفك الشخصي للمحبة.
3- الإله في نقطة رقم 2 وبحسب مفهومك البشري للمحبة هو إله وثني، بمعنى إله صناعة بشرية بامتياز، وطالما هو صناعة مفاهيم بشرية إذن هو لا يختلف عن أي صنم يُعبد.
4- أنتَ تكرر نفسك بطريقة غريبة. وكأنك هنا لأجل إثبات أن محبة الله متناقضة أو منقوصة. وهي ليست كذلك.
لي عودة لباقي مغالطاتك المنطقية في تعريفك ومحاولة وصولك *لتعريف الحب الإلهي*. 

*كون الام ان تترك ابنها يولد معاق وهو ما لم اسمعه من قبل بدعوى المحبة هذه هذا امر لا يعقل ( المحبة ) اما موضوع الطبيب والام فأنا اكرر عليك ما قلته سابقا لا يوجد مثال ينطبق على الاله هنا فى هذه النقطة انتم من تعطون الامثلة لمعادلة غير متزنة وما على انا الا الرد بقدر استطاعتى وان احاول ان اضبطها بقدر ما استطيع لكن حقيقة القول امثلتكم وردى خاطئ على تشبيه الرب بالبشر فى كثير من الامور فالاله فى المسيحية قادر على عدم وضع هذا الجنين فى بطن امه من البداية معاق على الاقل ** لا تساوى بين الامثلة هنا وللاسف لا اجابة من ناحيتك على سؤالى انت تقول افرق بين المحبة والعدل والرحمة انا اسألك عن شئ محدد متناقض فى افعال اله المسيحية او بمعنى ادق غير صريح فى الكشف عنه فكيف تكلمنى عن العدل والرحمة ولا يوجد محبة عنده واضحة للبشر فكون اله الاسلام انه قال ان يحب كذا ولا يحب كذا فى حين ان اله المسيحية يقول احب الجميع لكن حقيقة الامر هو يفعل ما يقول عنه اله الاسلام فى هذه النقطة من انه يحب كذا ولا يحب كذا بدليل ان هناك كثير فى النار مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين وفى النهاية تقول لى ان تفكيرى انا هو الطفولى والغير منطقى اقول لحضرتك الامر مردود عليك اسف فتفكيرك انت الذى لا يقبل اى واقع ظاهر كنور الشمس امامنا جميعا ولا اعلم ما الغريب الذى تراه فى سؤالى انتم جميعا تلتفون حول الاجابة ولا إجابة واضحة وصريحة عن السؤال انت تقول اله الاسلام وثنى فى اعتقادك لكنه صريح تكلم بصدق عن المحبة لذلك انا لم اسأل يوما لماذا سيدخلنى الله النار مثلا ودعائى دائما اللهم ابعدنى من عذاب النار هل فكرت انت يوما ان تدعوا ربك بذلك ولو فعلتها ستعلم ان الهك لا يختلف عن اله الاسلام فى شئ ولو لم تفعلها فاعلم انك انت الخاطئ لانك لا تدرك ان الهك ربما يدخلك النار لسبب ما*  الفرق ان اله الاسلام كان واضح وصريح عن اله المسيحية  **انا لا اكرر نفسى لو كنت وجدت اجابة منطقية على سؤالى لما اكثرنا من الكلام كل هذا الوقت وكل هذه الصفحات ............*


----------



## ahmed almasry (30 أغسطس 2014)

لم تجب على سؤالى اخ احمد 
*يا اخى الفاضل احمد انت عايز تطلع مبرر انك عايز تغلط  وتزنى وتسرق وتقتل وبعدين عشان الله بيحبك يدخلك النعيم اين العدل الله  اعطى شروطا لو فعتلها ستنجو من العذا وان لم تفعلها فلا تلومن الا نفسك* 

*اين الاجابة على سؤالى هنا** لا تسأل عن العدل هنا بل اسأل اين هذه المحبة  ثم بعد ذلك اسأل عن العدل ***فهو من تركك تزنى وتقتل وتفعل كل شئ بعد صلب المسيح او حتى منذ خلق ادم وسيدخلك النار مثلا وهو يعلم هذا يبقى المفروض حضرتك تسأل عن المحبة اولا ثم بعد ذلك تتطرق الى العدل المطلوب *** لكن تقول لى انه يحب الجميع فهذا تفكير غير منطقى *.....
#####
يرجى التحلى بالأدب فى الحوار


----------



## القسيس محمد (30 أغسطس 2014)

ahmed almasry قال:


> لم تجب على سؤالى اخ احمد
> *يا اخى الفاضل احمد انت عايز تطلع مبرر انك عايز تغلط  وتزنى وتسرق وتقتل وبعدين عشان الله بيحبك يدخلك النعيم اين العدل الله  اعطى شروطا لو فعتلها ستنجو من العذا وان لم تفعلها فلا تلومن الا نفسك*
> 
> *اين الاجابة على سؤالى هنا** لا تسأل عن العدل هنا بل اسأل اين هذه المحبة *** ثم بعد ذلك اسأل عن العدل فهو من تركك تزنى وتقتل وتفعل كل شئ بعد صلب المسيح او حتى منذ خلق ادم وسيدخلك النار مثلا وهو يعلم هذا يبقى المفروض حضرتك تسأل عن المحبة اولا ثم بعد ذلك تتطرق الى العدل المطلوب *** لكن تقول لى انه يحب الجميع فهذا تفكير غير منطقى *.....


*شايفك بدات تحيد عن هدفك وهو المعرفة حضرتك يا ريت نبتدى فى نقطة واحده وحضرتك هترد على نفسك بنفسك
اراك هاجمت اله المسيحية ولم تجب على سؤالى هل تريد ان تهاجم بدون تعطى لنفسك فرصة للتفكير
سالتك عن عدل الله الذى وضع لك شروط لكى تنعم فى الابدية بالنعيم هل حضرتك نفذت هذه الشروط 
ومع حضرتك سؤال كمان هل ابوك يحبك هل اذا اخطات لن يعاقبك؟؟؟
*​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (30 أغسطس 2014)

*سلام ملك السلام  

مرحباً يا احمد ... 



ahmed almasry قال:




انت اذا تتفق معى فى كون ان جميع الامثلة التى تطرح هنا او بشكل عام لا تمت الى موضوعنا بصلة وهذا شئ جيد فمعرفة الطبيب الاستنتاجية 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا علاقة لي بما قيل سابقاً بخصوص هذة النقطة او غيرها من الأحباء .. 



رغم انى قلت فى مشاركتى" لو كان يعلم ان الانسان الذى تحت يده مثلا سيمرض بالسرطان " وهنا  اقصد علم اليقين وليس استدلال مثل ما تقول انت 

أنقر للتوسيع...


من هذا الكلام ( والبقية بشكل خاص ) يتضح لي وللقارئ ، أنك لا تفهم الفرق بين " المعرفه الإستباقية " و " المعرفة الإستنتاجية " 

فالمعرفة التي تتحدث عنها هي معرفة إستنتاجية قائمة على سبب المرض ( السرطان ) ومن بقية كلامك نرى ما اقول 



			وهو قادر على عدم ولادته لما ولده من الاصل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فإذا كانت معرفة الطبيب التي تقصدها أنت وتفترضها هي معرفة إستباقية فهذا يكون خاطئ ، لأن " لما ولده " تجعل  معرفة الطبيب _ في كلامك _ معرفة إستنتاجية لأنها إذا كانت معرفة إستباقية  يَجب أن يولد هذا الطفل و " يمرض بالسرطان " لأنها ببساطة معرفة إستباقية  للأحداث ، مثلها مثل معرفة الله ، فالله يعلم تمام العلم انك ستكون مُسلم  ولأنه يعلم ذلك فأنت حتماً ستكون مُسلماً .. هل الأمر واضح أم تحتاج لتبسيط  ؟







			لكن كلامك هنا هو ما احاول  ان افهمه لاخوتك هنا  وفى البالتوك ان اى مثال يضرب فى هذا الموضوع لا يمت  الى الاجابة بصلة ولا  يفيد كإجابة على السؤال او الاقناع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تكرار × تكرار  




			رد حضرتك الذى هو غير منطقى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سنرى ..   





ماذا تعنى انت بـ " ومنها مثلاً ربطك لمعرفة الله ومصير الإنسان " هل  هذا منطقى هل الرب فى المسيحية لا يعرف مصير الانسان قبل حتى ان يولد

أنقر للتوسيع...

ها أنت تفعل ما قلته انا   ، فأنت تربط مصير الإنسان بمعرفة الله ، فأنت تجعل العلاقة بين معرفة الله  ومصير الإنسان " قدريه " وليست " إستباقية " وهذا خاطئ جداً كما اوضحت  سابقاً سبب الخطأ 

وإجابتي لكلامك :نعم الله يعلم مصير الإنسان قبل ان يولد ، ولكن ، ما علاقة معرفة الله بمصير الإنسان ؟ ما الذي تريد ان تقوله من هذة الجملة ؟ 





انت   يا استاذى لا تفيد الموضوع بشئ فهناك ربط لا بد منه بين معرفة الرب فى   المسيحية بما سيحدث وبين محبته فهو يعلم علم اليقين انى مثلا فى النار   ووالدى كذلك فى الاعتقاد المسيحى ومع ذلك خلق الجميع هو  يعلم ان نصفكم مثلا  سيدخل النار كمسيحيين ومع ذلك لكثرة محبته لكم خلقكم  وجعلكم فى الارض  ونتيجة هذه المحبة سيلقى بعضكم  فى النار حسب المعتقد  المسيحى ايضا  اين تلك المحبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الآن ، ظهر إعتقادك الخاطئ وفهمك الغير سليم لـ " المعرفة  الإستباقية " وقد سبق واجبتك على هذا السؤال قبل ان تسئله لي بوضعي هذة  الصورة لك 
*
*






ولكنك لم تفهم أو لم تقرأ ما بداخل الصورة 

إتركني أبسط لك الأمر أكثر 
 عندما يعرف الله ان الانسان سيسقط فهذا يعني انه حقا سيكون انسان وسيسقط فـ "** هُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُخْلَقَ  "  
اذا لا يمكن انا يعرف الله ان الانسان سيسقط ونتيجة ذلك يقرر ان لا يخلق الانسان، فعندها النتيجه تكون معرفة الله الأولى لم تكن صادقة ، وإلا كيف ستتحقق إن لم يخلقه ؟  .

بخصوص مثالك ، فانت تقول ان الله يَعلم انك ووالدك ستدخلا النار وعلى هذا  تريد من الله ( بسبب انه رحيم ) أن لا يخلقكما ، وهذا ما يوصف بـ "  اللامنطقية " فكيف لا يخلقك وهو يعلمك انك ستكون في النار ؟ كيف إذا عَلم إن لم تكن ستولد ، وستذهب للنار  ؟ عَجيب !! 

بخصوص المحبة :  نعم الله كُلي المحبة وكُلي العدل ، يريد للإنسان ان يخلص " ** الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ *جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ*، وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ. " فهذة  هي إرادة الله ، ولكن هناك فرق بين ما يُريده الله ، وما يُريده الإنسان  فعلى الرغم من إرادة الله التي تريد الخلاص للإنسان ، إلا ان الإنسان لا  يُريد خلاص نفسه ،فهو يَسقط ويختار الشر بكامل إرادته وعلى ذلك يختار طريقة  ( المصير الأبدي _ النار ) وبالتالي تكون محبة الله موجودة ( فهو يُريد أن يخلص الجميع ) وعدله موجود ( فهو لم يفرض إختيار ما على الإنسان بل تركه يختار ما يُريد )  

في نهاية مشاركتي اقول : قد يكون كلامي صَعب الفِهم على الكثيرين ، ولكنك بدأت تحدثني بالمنطق ، فحدثتك على هذا المِنهاج  .. 

إلى هُنا أعاننا الرب 

 *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2014)

> *لكثرةالمشاركات لن أقتبس لكن فقط سأكتب رقم *​*المشاركة*​
> *المشاركة رقم 27 *
> 
> *حضرتك لابد من فى حين ان اله المسيحية يقول انه محب يحب الجميع *
> ...



 

*مين قال إن أله المسيحيه أخبىء على احد و لم يقل بصراحه!!*​ 

*نعم هو يقول انه محب و يحب الجميع مسيحى و غير مسيحى—و ما يقوله ينفزه----(حضرتك بتتكلم على اساس ايه؟؟إزاى بتقول انه في الظاهر يفعل!!!—حضرتك شوفته يعنى بيعمل كدا!!*​ 
*ياريت كلام حضرتك يبقى واقعى شويه و على اساس... *​ 

*لو مشكلتك في كلمه المحبه—يبقى حضرتك الى مش فاهم معناها—*​ 
*مثال:*​ 

*رجل يحب ابنه و يقول انه يحبه  اشترى لابنه سياره *​ 
* الشاب الكبير الواعى الى المفروض بيفهم —عنده قوانين – اكيد فاهم ايه الغلط و ايه الصح  ؟*​ 
*فاهم انه ميتعداش السرعه المفروضه—فاهم انه ميمشيش عكسى—و و و *
*لو ساق بسرعه و عمل حادث و مات—هتروح تمسك في زمارت رقبه ابوه و تقول له انت الى قتلته علشان جبتله عربيه انت قاصد تقتله انت اصلا مش بتحب ابنك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!—الراجل هيقول لك و انا مالى هو الى مسمعش الكلام و مشى غلط و كسر القواعد—يعنى هو من تسبب في ماحدث له!! *
*هتقوم انت تقول له" لا حب ايه الى انت جاى تقول عليه ده انت بتكره ابنك علشان كدا جبت له العربيه و اتسببت انه مات !! معلش انت بتقول عكس ما بتعمل-- انت قولت بتحب ابنك لكن عملت عكس ده جبتله العربيه الى انت عارف انه ممكن تموته!!"*​ 
*ما انت عارف ان الشباب طايش و بيحب يجرى يبقى مدام جبتله عربيه يبقى انت الى قتلته و بتقول بتحبه بس كلام مش افعال بدليل انك عارف انه ممكن يعمل حادث و يموت و رغم كدا جبت له العربيه !!!*​ 


*اهو حضرتك بالضبت بتتكلم بالاسلوب ده-*​ 




*و بعدين حضرتك جاي بتتهم و تقول الله في المسيحية  بيقول ومبيعملش و بينفز عكس الى بيقوله و بيخبى و ميخبيش و صريح و مش صريح--!!باى صفه حضرتك بتتكلم؟؟*​ 


*استاذى و اخى الغالى –لما تيجى تتكلم او تناقش حد لازم يكون  كلامك مستند على اساس كتابي علشان حتى تبقى المعايير صح—لأننا الفيصل عندنا الكتاب المقدس—غير كدا يبقى انت بتتكلم عن اراء ناس ممكن تبقى صح  او غلط ---و قالولى وقولت لهم ---و يبقى الدليل بتاع كلام حضرتك*
*" قالولوا"*​ 


*و هذا لا ينفع طبعا!!*​ 
*كنت ممكن اقتنع بكلامك لو الرب فى كتابه المقدس مقلش انه هياتى و يدين العالم-- *
* لو مثلا كان جه و قال انا يا حبيبى بحبكم كلكم -- ياله اجرو فى الارض و ارمحوا و انتشروا و ازنوا و اسرقوا و اقتلوا و احكموا على بعض و كفروا بعض  و اسكروا زى ما انتم عايزين يا حبايبى اصلى بحبكم و فى الاخر هاجى انقى بمزاجى مين فيكم هيروح النار و مين فيكم هيروح الجنى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*معنى كلامك كدا يا استاذى!!*​ 
* و هذا مفهوم خاطىء تماما!!*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2014)

*عايير للمقارنة بمعنىلو ان هناك اتفاق بين اله الاسلام واله المسيحية فى شئ فالعقل البشرى هو الخاطئبمعنى ادق اذا كان اله الاسلام خلق الناس بعلمه المسبق بمن سيدخل النار ومن لنيدخل وهو اخبر عن ذلك وقال انه يحب من يفعل كذا ولا يحب من يفعل كذا اى انه اخبركل شئ بصراحة ولم يخبئ شئ على احد*​ 


*طيب حلوالكلام – يعنى حضرتك مقتنع  بفكره ان الله خالق الكون و هو كلى العلم حيث انه يعلم متى تكون نهايه العالم و كيف ..و من في النهايه هيكون مصيره الجنه و من هيكون مصيره النار---*​ 


*طيب ايه المشكله هنا؟؟ما هو الله في المسيحيه نفس الموضوع نفس الكلام---*​ 

*عنده اسبقيه العلم—*​ 

* هو كون انه عنده اسبقيه العلم ده معناه انه ممنوع يقول انه بيحبنا!؟! مش قادرا افهم اعتراضك على ايه بالضبت!*​ 

*اشرح لك اخى بالمثل ماذا يعنى الرب لما يقول لك انا بحبك :*​ 

* اخى بالضبت كدا إله الاسلام عامل زى اب بيقول لولاده—شوفوا بئا—انتو هنا تنفزوا الى بقول لكم عليه—و الى هيعمل غلط يبقى مش ابنى و لا اعرفه و يتفضل يطلع بره  مشوفش وشه تانى غير لو اتعدل لانى الى يغلط انا بكرهه و مقبلوش قدامى ابدا—غير لما يجيلى نظيف تانى!*​ 


*او طفل يلعب في الحديقه ووقع في طين و اتبهدل يجى والده يقول له اتفضل اطلع بره انا معرفكش انا بكرهك لما تنظف نفسك ابقى ارجع لى !!*​ 
-

*الرب في المسيحيه و يقصد بمحبته ---إنه عامل زى الاب المحب—الى بيقول لولاده انا بحبكم—لو غلطتم تعالوا لى و انا هقبلكم وهغفرلكم – متحولوش تبعدوا—متخافوش علشان غلطتم و تاخدوا بعضكم و تهربوا—*
* بالعكس*
* تعالوا لى و انا قابلكم  و مع بعض هنصلح الغلط و نتعلم—لان لوحدكم هيبقى صعب عليكم و هتبقم فريسه للغلط اكتر .*​ 
* او لو الطفل الى بيلعب في الحديقه وقع في الطين و اتبهدل الرب بيجيى و يقول له تعاله لى لانك مش هتقدر لوحدك تنظف نفسك—لو حاولت هتلغوص نفسك اكثر لانك طفل--*​ 
*(مش هيفتح الباب و يقول له انت مش نظيف اطلع بره انا مش بحبك !!)*​ 

*هو ده الى بيعنيه الرب لما يقول انه بيحبنا كلنا--*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2014)

الرب بيوضح حبه لنا كلنا لما بيطلب مننا اننا نحب الناس كلها -(مش نحب بس الى من نفس ديننا و الى غير كدا نعتبره كافر و نقاتله )

مثال:
"واذا ناموسي قام يجربه قائلا يا معلم ماذا اعمل لارث الحياة الابدية. 26 فقال له ما هو مكتوب في الناموس.كيف تقرا. 27 فاجاب وقال تحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قدرتك ومن كل فكرك وقريبك مثل نفسك. 28 فقال له بالصواب اجبت.افعل هذا فتحيا. 29 واما هو فاذ اراد ان يبرر نفسه قال ليسوع ومن هو قريبي. 30 فاجاب يسوع وقال.انسان كان نازلا من اورشليم الى اريحا فوقع بين لصوص فعروه وجرحوه ومضوا وتركوه بين حي وميت. 31 فعرض ان كاهنا نزل في تلك الطريق فراه وجاز مقابله. 32 وكذلك لاوي ايضا اذ صار عند المكان جاء ونظر وجاز مقابله. 33 ولكن سامريا مسافرا جاء اليه ولما راه تحنن 34 فتقدم وضمد جراحاته وصب عليها زيتا وخمرا واركبه على دابته واتى به الى فندق واعتنى به 35 وفي الغد لما مضى اخرج دينارين واعطاهما لصاحب الفندق وقال له اعتن به ومهما انفقت اكثر فعند رجوعي اوفيك. 36 فاي هؤلاء الثلاثة ترى صار قريبا للذي وقع بين اللصوص. 37 فقال الذي صنع معه الرحمة.فقال له يسوع اذهب انت ايضا واصنع هكذا"




الرب بيوضح حبه لنا كلنا لما يطلب مننا اننا نحب اعدائنا--
لان اعدائنا دى خليقته هو-- و طول ما هما على الارض فرصه التوبه مفتوحه لهم-- يعتبروا مضلولين من الشيطان-(مش بيقول اقتل عدوك )

مثال:
" سمعتم انه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوك. 44 واما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم.باركوا لاعنيكم.احسنوا الى مبغضيكم.وصلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم ويطردونكم. 45 لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السموات.فانه يشرق شمسه على الاشرار والصالحين ويمطر على الابرار والظالمين. 46 لانه ان احببتم الذين يحبونكم فاي اجر لكم.اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون ذلك. 47 وان سلمتم على اخوتكم فقط فاي فضل تصنعون.اليس العشارون ايضا يفعلون هكذا. 48 فكونوا انتم كاملين كما ان اباكم الذي في السموات هو كامل"

الرب بيوضح حبه لنا كلنا لما بيطلب مننا اننا مندنش حد--- (مش بيحلل لنا اننا نحكم على الناس ظاهريا من خلال دينهم بس !!

الرب بيوضح حبه لنا  كلنا لما يطلب مننا اننا منقتلش-- يعنى منقتلشكلمته كالسيف --- (مش يحرم لنا اننا نقتل ناس الى من و جه نظرنا شايفنهم كويسين-- و يحلل لنا اننا نقتل غيرهم الى من وجه نظرنا شايفين انهم وحشين او كافرين--
(يعنى مدى الحكم فى يد البشر الى هو عارف كويس اوى انهم ميقدروش يبقم عادلين لانهم غصب عنهم لا يكمون غير على الظاهر)


الرب بيوضح لنا حبه لنا كلنا فى إنه قوانينه ماشيا علينا كلنا واحد-- مجاش قال المسيحى له حق يورث و غيره لا-- المسيحى له حق يعيش و غيره لا-- الى ساب المسيحيه هيتقتل --

للاسف الى يعمل كدا يبقى رب غير عادل--و اعتقد انت تعرفه اخى--
 لكن 
إله الكون العادل لم يقل هذا-- بل لم يعطينا نحن كبشر حتى لو مسيحيين اننا نحكم على بعض-- او ناخد حق بعض-- او ناخد مميزات ارضيه  لمجرد اننا اتبعنى دين معين--
و اوضح لنا اننا الحكم له هو فقط مش من حقنى نقول مين كافر و مين مش كافر مين حيروح النار و مين مش هيروح لان احنا كدا بنتعدى على حقوقه هو--
 كل ده بيبين عدل و محبه الله(خالق الكون) لخليقته كلهم ....


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أغسطس 2014)

> *كلام جميل لكن ليس لب الموضوع فالرب فى المسيحية ترك ادم يأكل من الشجرة *
> 
> 
> *وهو يعلم انه سيفعل ذلك وتظهر الخطية ثم اتى بالمسيح ليقتل جزاء تلك الفعلة وهو *
> ...



 


*مش حضرتك قايل انه لو الاتنين متفقين في شىء يبقى اكيد عقل البشر هو الى مش قادر يستوعب!!*​ 


*طيب مش الله في الاسلام بردوا خلق ادم و حواء؟؟*​ 


*طيب مش حواء اكلت من الشجره بردوا الى الله منع الاكل منها—مش هى خلت ادم ياكل منها—*​ 
*و كانت دى اول خطيه بشريه ---*​ 

* هل رب الاسلام تفاجىء بئا بالموضوع ده و لا هوكلى العلم؟؟ و خلق ادم و حواء و عارف انهم هيبدئوا نسل بشرى خاطى---*​ 


*و لا اله الاسلام بعد ما خلق اتفاجىء بكل ده و مكنش يعرف!!*​ 


*تانى بتقول اتى بالمسيح ليقتل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 


*تانى هقول لحضرتك المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد—*​ 


*لا** يوجد إنسان له سلطان على نفسه، على روحه، فالرب هو " إله أرواح جميع البشر"(عب27: 16).*​ 


*وهو الذيقال "ها كل الأنفس هي لي" (حز18: 14).*​ 


*وقال عنه بولس الرسول إنه أبو الأرواح، فقال"أفلا نخضع بالأولي لأبي الأرواح فنحيا" (عب12: 9).*​ 


*2  ومع ذلك فإن  السيد المسيح يقول في موضوع صلبه و موته "..أضع نفسي لآخذها أيضًا. ليس أحد يأخذها مني، بل أضعها أنا من ذاتي، لي سلطان أن أضعها، ولي سلطان أن آخذها أيضًا" (يو10: 17، 18).*​ 
*هل يجرؤ إنسان أن يدعي هذا السلطان؟ إن السيد المسيح** هو و**حده الذي قال هذه العبارة لأنه هو الله*


----------



## grges monir (31 أغسطس 2014)

ahmed almasry قال:


> لى عودة للرد بعد رجوعى من السفر
> تعليق بسيط
> لم تضف اى جديد على اى اجابة مقدمة بالعكس روددك تدور فى فلك واحد لا يقدم شىء وهو كيف يكون محب ويترك البشر  تذهب للنار
> 
> ...


انت الذى تشبع الموضوع
موضوع عدم ادراك ان المحبة لا تلغى العدل هذة مشكلتك
انت لا تقدم رد واحد على جميع التساولات التى وجهت لك سوى كلمة واحدة اذا كان محب فكيف يدخل  اناس جهنم
وبنفس المنطق اردت منك رد على سؤال من اسئلتى التى لم تجاوب على ولا واحد منها حتى الان
اذا كان اللة يعرف ان ادم سوف يسقط من اكلة ن شجرة الحياة فلماذا وضعها لة
هل اللة بمفهمومك يكرة ادم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثانيا انت لاتفهم مفهوم الخلاص الذى تتحدث عنة بصلب المسيح
المسيح بفدائة فتح الفرودوس وطريق الحياة لنا بعد ا كان مغلق بسبب السقوط لكن ليس معناة انة بهذا الفداء سوف تكون الامور زيى مبيقولوا سداح مداح اللى عايز حد حاجة هيعملها ومش هتاثر على خلاصة عشان المسيح قدام فدائة
هذا منطق عبثى بشدة لايمت للمنطق بصلة


----------



## ahmed almasry (31 أغسطس 2014)

لم تجب على سؤالى اخ احمد 
*يا اخى الفاضل احمد انت عايز تطلع مبرر انك عايز تغلط  وتزنى وتسرق وتقتل وبعدين عشان الله بيحبك يدخلك النعيم اين العدل الله  اعطى شروطا لو فعتلها ستنجو من العذا وان لم تفعلها فلا تلومن الا نفسك* 

*اين الاجابة على سؤالى هنا** لا تسأل عن العدل هنا بل اسأل اين هذه المحبة  ثم بعد ذلك اسأل عن العدل ***فهو من تركك تزنى وتقتل وتفعل كل شئ بعد صلب المسيح او حتى منذ خلق ادم وسيدخلك النار مثلا وهو يعلم هذا يبقى المفروض حضرتك تسأل عن المحبة اولا ثم بعد ذلك تتطرق الى العدل المطلوب *** لكن تقول لى انه يحب الجميع فهذا تفكير غير منطقى *.....
#####
يرجى التحلى بالأدب فى الحوار 
* الحوار مؤدب تماما ولا يوجد ثمة الفاظ خارجة فلماذا التنبيه على انا بالذات !!*


----------



## ahmed almasry (31 أغسطس 2014)

*شايفك بدات تحيد عن هدفك وهو المعرفة حضرتك يا ريت نبتدى فى نقطة واحده وحضرتك هترد على نفسك بنفسك
اراك هاجمت اله المسيحية ولم تجب على سؤالى هل تريد ان تهاجم بدون تعطى لنفسك فرصة للتفكير
سالتك عن عدل الله الذى وضع لك شروط لكى تنعم فى الابدية بالنعيم هل حضرتك نفذت هذه الشروط 
ومع حضرتك سؤال كمان هل ابوك يحبك هل اذا اخطات لن يعاقبك؟؟؟
*​ 
*ومن قال لك انى احيد عن هدفى بالعكس انا احاول ان ارجعك الى مسار الاجابة على سؤالى بدليل انى فى قبل ان ارد عليك قولت لك " **اين الاجابة على سؤالى هنا " انت من تحاول ان تخرج بالاجابة الى اسألة اخرى واجابات مختلفة السؤال واضح بدليل انكم جميعا ادركتموه لكن اجابتك غير واضحة فلا مبرر للدخول فى التفاف حول الاجابة ...
*


----------



## ahmed almasry (31 أغسطس 2014)

*سلام ملك السلام  

مرحباً يا احمد ... 



لا علاقة لي بما قيل سابقاً بخصوص هذة النقطة او غيرها من الأحباء .. 


من هذا الكلام ( والبقية بشكل خاص ) يتضح لي وللقارئ ، أنك لا تفهم الفرق بين " المعرفه الإستباقية " و " المعرفة الإستنتاجية " 

فالمعرفة التي تتحدث عنها هي معرفة إستنتاجية قائمة على سبب المرض ( السرطان ) ومن بقية كلامك نرى ما اقول 
فإذا كانت معرفة الطبيب التي تقصدها أنت وتفترضها هي معرفة إستباقية فهذا يكون خاطئ ، لأن " لما ولده " تجعل  معرفة الطبيب _ في كلامك _ معرفة إستنتاجية لأنها إذا كانت معرفة إستباقية  يَجب أن يولد هذا الطفل و " يمرض بالسرطان " لأنها ببساطة معرفة إستباقية  للأحداث ، مثلها مثل معرفة الله ، فالله يعلم تمام العلم انك ستكون مُسلم  ولأنه يعلم ذلك فأنت حتماً ستكون مُسلماً .. هل الأمر واضح أم تحتاج لتبسيط  ؟



 تكرار × تكرار  

سنرى ..   

 ها أنت تفعل ما قلته انا   ، فأنت تربط مصير الإنسان بمعرفة الله ، فأنت تجعل العلاقة بين معرفة الله  ومصير الإنسان " قدريه " وليست " إستباقية " وهذا خاطئ جداً كما اوضحت  سابقاً سبب الخطأ 

وإجابتي لكلامك :نعم الله يعلم مصير الإنسان قبل ان يولد ، ولكن ، ما علاقة معرفة الله بمصير الإنسان ؟ ما الذي تريد ان تقوله من هذة الجملة ؟ 

الآن ، ظهر إعتقادك الخاطئ وفهمك الغير سليم لـ " المعرفة  الإستباقية " وقد سبق واجبتك على هذا السؤال قبل ان تسئله لي بوضعي هذة  الصورة لك 
*
*





ولكنك لم تفهم أو لم تقرأ ما بداخل الصورة 

إتركني أبسط لك الأمر أكثر 
 عندما يعرف الله ان الانسان سيسقط فهذا يعني انه حقا سيكون انسان وسيسقط فـ "** هُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُخْلَقَ  "  
اذا لا يمكن انا يعرف الله ان الانسان سيسقط ونتيجة ذلك يقرر ان لا يخلق الانسان، فعندها النتيجه تكون معرفة الله الأولى لم تكن صادقة ، وإلا كيف ستتحقق إن لم يخلقه ؟  .

بخصوص مثالك ، فانت تقول ان الله يَعلم انك ووالدك ستدخلا النار وعلى هذا  تريد من الله ( بسبب انه رحيم ) أن لا يخلقكما ، وهذا ما يوصف بـ "  اللامنطقية " فكيف لا يخلقك وهو يعلمك انك ستكون في النار ؟ كيف إذا عَلم إن لم تكن ستولد ، وستذهب للنار  ؟ عَجيب !! 

بخصوص المحبة :  نعم الله كُلي المحبة وكُلي العدل ، يريد للإنسان ان يخلص " ** الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ *جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ*، وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ. " فهذة  هي إرادة الله ، ولكن هناك فرق بين ما يُريده الله ، وما يُريده الإنسان  فعلى الرغم من إرادة الله التي تريد الخلاص للإنسان ، إلا ان الإنسان لا  يُريد خلاص نفسه ،فهو يَسقط ويختار الشر بكامل إرادته وعلى ذلك يختار طريقة  ( المصير الأبدي _ النار ) وبالتالي تكون محبة الله موجودة ( فهو يُريد أن يخلص الجميع ) وعدله موجود ( فهو لم يفرض إختيار ما على الإنسان بل تركه يختار ما يُريد )  

في نهاية مشاركتي اقول : قد يكون كلامي صَعب الفِهم على الكثيرين ، ولكنك بدأت تحدثني بالمنطق ، فحدثتك على هذا المِنهاج  .. 

إلى هُنا أعاننا الرب 


يا استاذى اذا كنت ترى ان الامثلة التى تطرحونها جيدة فهى بالنسبة لغيركم لا تفيد بسبب انها غير منطقية من الاصل هذا كل شئ ** ثانيا : **استباقية او استنتاجية فالرب خلقه وسيدخله النار بمحبته هل تعتقد ان كلامك هذا يفيد وماذا تعنى يهذه الجملة " ** اذا لا يمكن انا يعرف الله ان الانسان سيسقط ونتيجة ذلك يقرر ان لا يخلق الانسان، فعندها النتيجه تكون معرفة الله الأولى لم تكن صادقة ، وإلا كيف ستتحقق إن لم يخلقه ؟  . " هل فى المعتقد المسيحى ان الانسان يجلس بجانب الرب ينتظر دوره للنزول ام انه لم يدرك اى شئ الا بعد ان يخلقه الرب يا استاذ اله المسيحية المحب كان يستطيع ان يمنع كل هذا انا مثلا لم اكن بجانبه وحاججته فى انى سوف ادخل النار ام الجنة هو خلقنى ويعلم جيدا انه سيدخلنى النار فى المعتقد المسيحى لا يحتاج الامر الى كل هذا الشرح منك للامور على العموم ربما يكون هناك حلقة مفقودة فى فهم بعضنا البعض وربما تكون هذه اخر مشاركاتى لانى لا انوى الكثرة فى الحديث عن سؤال بالنسبة الى لم اجد اجابة واضحة منك عليك ...
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (31 أغسطس 2014)

ahmed almasry قال:


> * الحوار مؤدب تماما ولا يوجد ثمة الفاظ خارجة فلماذا التنبيه على انا بالذات !!*



*
ليس من الأدب أن تقول " أله المسيحية يدعى ...... " 
ليس من الأدب أن تقول " يجب أن يكون أله المسيحية صريح فى كلامه "
كن حريصا فى كلامك أكثر وسيطر على أسلوبك ..​*


----------



## ابنة المحبة+ (31 أغسطس 2014)

العبثية الحقيقية حين يخلق الله الناس مسيرين ثم يحاسبهم على اافعال رسمه هو للبشر ثم يضع الناس المسيرين في النار لانه فقط لا يحب وقدر افعالهم قبل ولادتهم !نحن نقول لك االعكس ان الله محب وعادل وترك لنا حرية الاختيار ثق تماما ربنا ما في اعدل منه


----------



## ahmed almasry (31 أغسطس 2014)

*شكرا اساتذتى على اهتمامكم رغم عدم اتفاقنا على الاجابة الصحيحة ولعدم كثرة الكلام دون فائدة او الخروج من الحوار الاصلى انهى هذه المشاركة من جهتى لانه من وجهة نظرى اننى لم التقى اية اجابة ومن وجهة نظركم انكم اجبتم اذا نحن لم نصل الى نتيجة ايجابية فى الحوار فالافضل ان ننهيه شكرا لحضراتكم *


----------



## تيمو (31 أغسطس 2014)

ahmed almasry قال:


> *شكرا اساتذتى على اهتمامكم رغم عدم اتفاقنا على الاجابة الصحيحة ولعدم كثرة الكلام دون فائدة او الخروج من الحوار الاصلى انهى هذه المشاركة من جهتى لانه من وجهة نظرى اننى لم التقى اية اجابة ومن وجهة نظركم انكم اجبتم اذا نحن لم نصل الى نتيجة ايجابية فى الحوار فالافضل ان ننهيه شكرا لحضراتكم *



خير ما عملت يا صديقي، ولكن هذا لا يعني أن لا تفكّر وتعيد قراءة وتقييم نظرتك. لا تعتقد أن سؤالك جديد، فهو سؤال الملحدين الأبدي والأزلي. وهم يعتقدون أنهم بمنطقية تساؤلهم لأنهم يريدون تفصيل إله بحسب مواصفاتهم وبحسب قناعاتهم وبحسب بشرية تفكيرهم.


أعد قراءة الموضوع بدون أن يكون هدفك الرد، وبعيداً عن (عجقة الردود) ، لربما وجدت نقطة كانت غائبة عن بالك.


----------



## ahmed almasry (31 أغسطس 2014)

خير ما عملت يا صديقي، ولكن هذا لا يعني أن لا تفكّر وتعيد قراءة وتقييم نظرتك. لا تعتقد أن سؤالك جديد، فهو سؤال الملحدين الأبدي والأزلي. وهم يعتقدون أنهم بمنطقية تساؤلهم لأنهم يريدون تفصيل إله بحسب مواصفاتهم وبحسب قناعاتهم وبحسب بشرية تفكيرهم.
أعد قراءة الموضوع بدون أن يكون هدفك الرد، وبعيداً عن (عجقة الردود) ، لربما وجدت نقطة كانت غائبة عن بالك. 
*شكرا لك للاسف نظرتك على ان هذا سؤال للملحد خاطئة انا دائما اسأل نفس الاسئلة فى الاسلام واجد ان الاسلام كان صريحا وواضحا فى كثير منها او بمعنى ادق خرج بذكاء من مثل هذه النقاط الصعبة فكما اخبرت من قبل اله الاسلام اوضح انه يحب كذا ولا يحب كذا امام هذه الصراحة لا تستطيع ان تقول غير انك اقتنعت لكن لو اله الاسلام قال انى محب لكن هناك اناس سأدخلهم النار فالسؤال الذى يطرح نفسه حتى لعقل طفل فى السادسة من عمره اذا كان محب الى هذه الدرجة فلماذا خلق النار من الاصل هذا كل شئ انا لا اطلب غير الصراحة من الاله لكن ان يقول لى شئ واجد غيره هذا شئ غير مبرر اطلاقا اما عن موضوع القراءة فى هذا الموضوع فماذا اقرأ يا استاذى نحن لم نصل الى اجابة منطقية لا هنا ولا فى البالتوك ولا حتى فى النت كله انا لا اريد غير اجابة مباشرة انا سألت اسألة كثيرة من قبل فى منتديات وكانت اجابتهم مباشرة بل ومنطقية ايضا وتحاورت معهم واخبرتهم انى اقتنعت باجابتهم انا لا اكابر ابدا لكن ما نفعله هنا لم يجدى ومازال سؤالى قائما دون اجابة على الاقل من وجهة نظرى((  اكرر شكرى لك .... )) 
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (31 أغسطس 2014)

*تصحيح املائى*

*اخ احمد انت امامك الفرصة تشعر فيها بمحبه الله انا بعد قرائتى لجميع مشاركاتك اجد انك عندك عداء مع الله تكره الله انه خلقكك.
فهذه المشكله اظنها مشكلة نفسية بحته وليست فلسفية ادعوك ان تعقد صلح بينك وبين الله وتطلبه بصدق 
وسترى وتشعر بمحبته وسوف تتضح لك الرؤويه الباهته الان
الرب ينور عيونك ويفتح ذهنك لقبول النعمة
*​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (1 سبتمبر 2014)

سلام ملك السلام

مرحباً يا احمد ..  




ahmed almasry قال:


> *
> 
> يا استاذى اذا كنت ترى ان الامثلة التى تطرحونها جيدة فهى بالنسبة لغيركم لا تفيد بسبب انها غير منطقية من الاصل هذا كل شئ.**
> *


مرة أخرى أقول ، لا علاقة لي بالأمثلة التي طُرحت من الأخوة الأحباء فانا هُنا أناقش فِكرك ، لا امثلتهم  

*



ثانيا : استباقية او استنتاجية فالرب خلقه وسيدخله النار بمحبته هل تعتقد ان كلامك هذا يفيد

أنقر للتوسيع...


كونك تقول " إستباقية ، أو استنتاجية " فهذا يَجعلك في مأزق ، لأن الإختلاف يَجعل الأمر بالنسبة لله منطقي وغير مناقض لمحبته .. 
وبالطبع كلامي يُفيد ، وإلا لماذا كتبته ؟ 





وماذا تعنى يهذه الجملة "   اذا لا يمكن انا يعرف الله ان الانسان سيسقط ونتيجة ذلك يقرر ان لا يخلق  الانسان، فعندها النتيجه تكون معرفة الله الأولى لم تكن صادقة ، وإلا كيف ستتحقق إن لم يخلقه ؟  . "

أنقر للتوسيع...


أعني ما كتبت .. 

**



			هل فى المعتقد المسيحى ان الانسان يجلس بجانب الرب ينتظر دوره للنزول ام  انه لم يدرك اى شئ الا بعد ان يخلقه الرب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إن كنت فهمت هذا من كلامي ، فلا اقول إلا " لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله " جئت لتحدثنا بالمنطق فحدثناك بِه ، وفي النهاية يكون فِهمك لكلامي هكذا ؟ الله المستعان . 

لا يا عزيزي في المُعتقد المسيحي _ وبحسب المنطق _ الله يَعلم مصير الإنسان قبل وقوعه ، وهذا ما يُسمى بـ " المعرفة الإستباقية للأحداث " وهذا ما شرحته سلفاً في مداخلتي السابقة 



			يا استاذ اله المسيحية المحب كان  يستطيع ان يمنع كل هذا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *
> انا مثلا لم اكن بجانبه وحاججته فى انى سوف ادخل  النار ام الجنة هو خلقنى ويعلم جيدا انه سيدخلنى النار *


*
حسناً ، كيف تكون " المعرفة الأولى صادقة " إن كان سيتغير ما يعرفه ؟ ببساطة : الله يعلم انك ستدخل النار ، إما انك تدخل النار أو تكون معرفة الله غير صحيحة ، وبالتالي بكلامك هذا تطعن في صفات الله عز وجل وتجعله " ليس العالم بكل شئ قبل حدوثه " 
**



			فى المعتقد المسيحى  لا يحتاج الامر الى كل هذا الشرح منك للامور على العموم ربما يكون هناك  حلقة مفقودة فى فهم بعضنا البعض وربما تكون هذه اخر مشاركاتى لانى لا انوى  الكثرة فى الحديث عن سؤال بالنسبة الى لم اجد اجابة واضحة منك عليك ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

في الحقيقة لا اعرف ما علاقة " في " بكلامك ، ولكن اظنك تقصد " فـالمعتقد المسيحي " ، على كُل ، الأمر لم يكن مُحتاج لشرح للفاهمين ، ولكن لغير الفاهمين فيحتاجون إلى شرح ، ولذلك شرحت لك الأمر الذي كان _ ومازال _ غائباً عنكّ .. 

تكون أخر مشاركة او لا تكون فهذا شئ يخصك لا يخصني ، أما عن الإجابة فقد اجبناك أكثر من إجابة ومن أكثر من جهه ولكنك لا تقتنع لمجرد انك لا تريد ان تقتنع ، فماذا نحن بفاعلون؟ ! .. من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع ..  تحياتي .
*


----------



## تيمو (1 سبتمبر 2014)

> شكرا لك للاسف نظرتك على ان هذا سؤال للملحد خاطئة انا دائما اسأل نفس الاسئلة فى الاسلام واجد ان الاسلام كان صريحا وواضحا فى كثير منها او بمعنى ادق خرج بذكاء



تقصد خرج منها بذكاء بشري ... يعني الإله كما تراه أنت يُفكّر بطريقة بشرية بامتياز. أنتَ تريد إله يكره ويحب، فقط لتجد مبرر لوجود النار أو العذاب الأبدي. 

ومن ثم لاحظ أنتَ من وضعت الإله الذي تعبده في هذا المأزق، وتسعى للخروج منه بذكاء! يعني أنتَ وضعت إلهك في زاوية ومن ثم سعيتَ جاهداً لإخراجه من هذه الزاوية بأسلوبك البشري والذكاء البشري المحدود. فهل تجد أنه من المنطقي أن يكره الله خليقته؟ 

ما لا تعرفه أن الله لا يكره الخطاة أو المذنبيين لكنه يكره الخطيئة أو الخطأ، يعني الله يحب السارق لكنه لا يحب فعل السرقة، يحب القاتل لكنه لا يحب فعل القتل. لذلك عندما يريد محاسبة القاتل لا يحاسبه شخصياً بل يُحاسب أفعاله التي لا يحبها. 

أنتَ تريد إله يتعامل معك بمفهومك البشري القاصر والمحدود. وهذه يا صديقي مشكلة الملحدين إجمالاً. 



> لعقل طفل فى السادسة



الطفل في السادسة يعرف أن هناك عقاب وثواب، وهو بعد أن تعاقبه أمه أو أبوه أو معلمته سيعود لهم من جديد ويقول لهم أحبكم. هل تعتقد أن العقاب ضد المحبة؟ هل الأم التي تضرب أبناءها لا تحبهم؟ أو الأب الذي يحرم أبناءه من شيء ما بسبب سلوكهم الخاطيء لا يحبهم؟ 

صدقني أطفال اليوم يمتلكون عُمُق ومعرفة ويدركون مفاهيم المحبة بشكل أفضل منك.

أنتَ يا صديقي رائع ولا أقول أنك تكابر، لكن في بعض الأحيان نكون مبرمجين أو ننتظر إجابة معينة ولو لم تكن هذه الإجابة ضمن إجاباتنا المسبقة والمبرمجة سابقاً لا نقتنع بها أو لا نقبلها.


----------



## ahmed almasry (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*  أخ احمد انت امامك الفرصة تشعر فيها بمحبه الله انا بعد قرائتى لجميع مشاركاتك اجد انك عندك عداء مع الله تكره الله انه خلقكك.
** فهذه المشكله اظنها مشكلة نفسية بحته وليست فلسفية ادعوك ان تعقد صلح بينك وبين الله وتطلبه بصدق 
وسترى وتشعر بمحبته وسوف تتضح لك الرؤويه الباهته الان
الرب ينور عيونك ويفتح ذهنك لقبول النعمة

كونك اعتقدت من مشاركاتى هذا فهو خاطئ انا لم يكن عندى مشاكل مع الله ابدا لكن عندى مشكلة فى فهم امور كثيرة عن المسيحية هى وجهات نظر انتم ترون انكم اجبتم لكن انا لا ارى ذلك شكرا لك ...

 *​


----------



## ahmed almasry (1 سبتمبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> تقصد خرج منها بذكاء بشري ... يعني الإله كما تراه أنت يُفكّر بطريقة بشرية بامتياز. أنتَ تريد إله يكره ويحب، فقط لتجد مبرر لوجود النار أو العذاب الأبدي.
> 
> ومن ثم لاحظ أنتَ من وضعت الإله الذي تعبده في هذا المأزق، وتسعى للخروج منه بذكاء! يعني أنتَ وضعت إلهك في زاوية ومن ثم سعيتَ جاهداً لإخراجه من هذه الزاوية بأسلوبك البشري والذكاء البشري المحدود. فهل تجد أنه من المنطقي أن يكره الله خليقته؟
> 
> ...




*شكرا لحضرتك لكن للاسف انت لم تضف جديد انا لم اسأل لماذا سيحاسبنى الاله فى المسيحية لكن اسأل لماذا خلقنى وهو عالم انه سيعذبنى  واخبرتك ان اى مثال فى هذا الموضوع هو فاشل لاقيمة له انت تقول الابن فى السادسة يضربه ابوه ويرجع اى مثال هذا تذكر انك تقول يضربه وليس يقتله او يدخله النار امثلة لا قيمة لها تزجون بها فى الموضوع كما قلت لحضرتك من قبل هناك حلقة مفقودة فى فهم الامور فيما بيننا البعض وانا احاول ان انهى المشاركة لكن انت تعيدها من جديد ولن نصل الى نتيجة لانه بالعقل لو كان هناك اجابة مباشرة على هذا السؤال لكان قالها اكثر من واحد منكم فلا داعى لكثرة الكلام ..                                               شكرا لحضراتكم 
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 سبتمبر 2014)

ahmed almasry قال:


> *  أخ احمد انت امامك الفرصة تشعر فيها بمحبه الله انا بعد قرائتى لجميع مشاركاتك اجد انك عندك عداء مع الله تكره الله انه خلقكك.
> ** فهذه المشكله اظنها مشكلة نفسية بحته وليست فلسفية ادعوك ان تعقد صلح بينك وبين الله وتطلبه بصدق
> وسترى وتشعر بمحبته وسوف تتضح لك الرؤويه الباهته الان
> الرب ينور عيونك ويفتح ذهنك لقبول النعمة
> ...


*مشكلتك يا اخ احمد انك لا تريد ان تربط العدل بالرحمة
سالتك هل الله عادل ام لا ولم تجبنى اذا انت اقرفت جريمة وابوك القاضى هل لانه يحبك يخالف عدله 
اراك تلف وتدور ولا تعطى نفسك فرصة فى التفكير
الله عادى الله محب الله رحيم لا يمكن ان تتناقض عدالته مع محبته 
انت الان تستطيع ان تغير تاريخ وحياتك الابدية امن فقط 
اهو انت خير مثال امامك الحق وترفضة هل الله له دخل بذلك اقبل الحق وسترى انك تستطيع ان تغير تاريخك بنفسك
ساضع لك شاهد يثبت كلامى
ارجو منك قراءة هذه القصة واعطنى ماذا استخلصت منها//// بامانه انك تقراها اذا كنت فعلا تريد ان تصل لراحة نفسك 
سفر يونان
*​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*ahmed almasry* أراك مررت على مشاركتي مرور الكرام


----------



## تيمو (1 سبتمبر 2014)

> لماذا خلقنى وهو عالم انه سيعذبنى



يعني يا زميلي لا أجد فرق بين: لماذا خلقني الله وهو يكرهني ومن ثم سيعذبني؟ والسؤال: لماذا خلقني الله وهو يحبني ليعذبني؟ لا فرق بتاتاً فكلاهما يقودان لذات النتيجة أن هذا الإله سادي ويستمتع بتعذيب البشر، أليس كذلك؟ 

سؤالي لك: هل تعتقد أن الإله أو الله يستمتع بتعذيب البشر سواء كان (يكرهم وكان واضح وصريح، بحسب مفهومك، وقال بكل وضوح: يا كفرة أنا سأحرقكم بالنار وأعذبكم وأشد شعركم وأريكم كل أنواع العذاب)، أو كان (بحسب مفهومك أيضاً) محب ورائع ولكنه قال سأبعذبكم وأريكم أشد صنوف العذاب؟ 

سؤالي الآخر: لماذا خلقنا الله إذا كنّا مثل الدمى ولا نمتلك حرية القرار وسيعذبنا بكل الأحوال؟


----------



## grges monir (1 سبتمبر 2014)

زميلى احمد 
لا يمكن لاى منطق ان يقبل تفسيرك ان العقاب من اللة لابد ان يتبعة  ان اللة يحب البعض ويكرة اخرين
دخولك الجنة  او النا ر مرهون بك انت وحدك
علم اللةبقى انك هتبقى نار ولا جنة  دى لا يمكن ان تستنج انك منها ان الللة يحبك  لذلك جعلك فى الجنة ويكرهك لذلك جعلك فى النار
اللة يعلم مسبقا ان اتوبيس اطفال سوف يتحطم فى حادثة  ويموت الجميع
هل اللة يكرهم لذلك جعلهم يموتون بهذة الطريقة وفى هذا السن ويحرم اهلهم منهم وهم فى  ربيع الحياة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت تغلط نفسك وتحاول اقناع نفسك بطريقة اغرب انك لم تتلقى جواب
انت لا تريد ان تصدق ان منطقك الفكر ى ناقص زميلى


----------



## انت الفادي (2 سبتمبر 2014)

الاخ احمد.. 
سبب رفضك لردود الاخوة لا يرجع الي عدم مقدرتهم علي الرد و لكن عدم قبولك انت ان تتخلي عن فكرة القضاء و القدر.
هو فكر اسلامي بحت يلغي محبة الله بل و يجعل منه متكبرا جبارا مسيطرا علي عقل و قلب البشر.

دعني احاول تقريب الفكرة اليك..
اذا تخلينا عن فكرة القضاء و القدر و بقينا فقط في فكرة العلم المسبق دون تدخل.. مذا يعني العلم المسبق دون تدخل؟ يعني ان الله يعرف تصرفاتك و ولكنه لا يتدخل لا بالسلب و لا بالايجاب 
هو خلق كل البشر بلا استثناء و يعرف ان هذا سيخطئ و لكنه سيتوبو يعرف ان هذا سيكون انسان بار و يعرف ان هذا سيكون خاطئ و لن يتوب.. 
و لكنه لا يتدخل يجعل من الخاطئ تأب و لا من التأب خاطئ و لا من التأب بارا.. 
بل يترك كل انسان كما هو..
انت تختار طريق حياتك بنفسك.. 
و كما انك تختار طريقك و اسولب حياتك بنفسك فهو اوضح لك ايضا ما يحبه و ما لا يحبه فهو لا يحب الخطية 
فأن اخترت انت بكامل ارادتك طريق الخطية.. فلماذا تفرض عليه انت ان يحب خطيتك فقط كي يرضي شخصك الكريم؟ 
نعم هو يحبك.. و لاكنه يبغض الخطية (لا يبغض البشر بل يبغض الخطية فقط) 
فعمل الانسان للخطية هو الذي يفصل الانسان عن الله و ليس ان الله انفصل عن الانسان لانه خاطئ.. 
هذا يعني ان ترك الانسن للخطية اي التوبة يعيد الانسان الي احضان الله. 
و اعتقد ان الاخوة قدموا لك عدة امثلة لتوضيح الفكرة و منها فكرة الاب الذي يحب اولاده من كل قلبه.. 
و قال لهم يا اولادي انا لا احب ان تتعاطوا المخدرات او تدخنوا السجائر او تعيشوا حياة فاسدة.. 
و لكنه لم يمسك بالعصا و يخرج مهم اينما ذهبوا او اغلق عليهم الباب و ارتاح من وجع الدماغ ... لا بل ترك لهم حرية التصرف.. اخرجوا الي العالم.. اذهبوا الي المدرسة او العمل .. و احفظوا وصاياي..
خرج الاولاد الي الحياة.. ففكر واحد منهم انا لا يهمني ما يريد ابي.. انا سأعيش كما اريد.. اخذ يدخن و يشرب الخمر و غيره.. و اخر فكر في قلبه ..
انا احب ابي و اعرف ان ما قاله هو فيه مصلحتي.. فلا اريد ان اقرب من المخدرات او السجائر.. 
و بعد مرور زمن مرض الابن الذي ادمن التدخين و المخدرات و مات بعدها.. 
فحزن الاب جدا علي ابنه و بكاه.. 
اما الابن الاخر فهو عاش حياة هنيئة و طويلة و ابيه كان فخورا به..
فماذا حدث للابن الذي فسد؟ فقد حياته.. اضاعها بجهله و بغلاظة قلبه. 
فهوا لم يحب ابيه كما ابيه يحبه.
فهكذا هو الله يحبنا بلا حدود الي المنتهي .. فاما ان ننسمع كلامه وننجوا بحياتنا.. او ان نبغضه و نعيش حياتنا كلالابن الميت و نموت ايضا مثله و لا يكون لنا مكان في بيت ابينا.


----------

